# Review: RIVA Turbo X High Performance Premium Mobile Bluetooth Speaker – Plus Headquarters Tour



## moedawg140

*Review: RIVA Turbo X High Performance Premium Mobile Bluetooth Speaker – Plus Headquarters Tour*
  
  
  
  
 The RIVA Turbo X

  
 The rear of the Turbo X box

  
 Right side of the Turbo X box

  
 Left side of Turbo X box

  
  
It was the second day of CanJam, which was being held at the Westin South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, California.  There was a buzz about a portable Bluetooth speaker, located on the third floor of the hotel.  I was told that I should listen to it.  After letting a Head-Fier audition my IEMs on the third floor, I walked around and found a room with a wireless speaker system.  It sounded really nice, yet the price for the 2-speaker system was $15,000.  Let’s go to some other rooms to find out if anything is enticing to my ears.  I enter a room with some platinum records on the wall, a couple of representatives, and 3 open wireless Bluetooth speakers on a wooden stand.  On the lower shelf was a Bang & Olufsen and Bower & Wilkins.  On the higher shelf was a RIVA Turbo X.
  
  
I met _Christine McKibban_, the Chief Marketing Officer, and _Donald North_, President and Chief Engineer of Audio Design Experts, Inc. (RIVA, ADX, Trillium).  Donald talked about the Turbo X with detail and then turned it on.  It became evident _very_ quickly that I was in a room of greatness.  The audio that was emitted from the three-pound Bluetooth wireless speaker was and is the best sounding that I have heard from any wireless speaker of its size in my entire life.  It had a neutral signature, high fidelity - even music enthusiast and audiophile quality type of sound to it.  The sound is very crisp as well, even when Turbo Mode (super high volume) is activated.  In contrast, the similarly priced competitor’s speakers sounded tinny, less defined, and simply uncivilized compared to the compliant and completely coherent Turbo X.
  
  
The Turbo X exudes quality.  I found out that the Turbo X is created in the same factory that created the iPhone, HP, Dell, and other high quality technical devices.  There are no gaps, and is water resistant.  The top is glossy, logo in front is gleaming with luxury, and the buttons – capacitive buttons, mind you, emit warm LED lighting as soon as you place your hand over the top of the speaker.  I told them that I lived in southern California, and they told me that their headquarters were in Fountain Valley, CA.  This city means a lot to me in various ways (Five Counties Invitational – Beast of the West is one memory), and to also receive an invitation to tour their facility, I was very eager to visit.  
  
  
Fast forward a couple of weeks.  I arrive at the ADX showroom, and it is simply amazing, and awe-inspiring to see the amount of work that was put into the brand.  ADX created the RIVA brand more than a year ago. The ADX team combines world class engineering and design teams based in California and China, and Malaysia which includes the world-famous producer, British tour promoter and audio engineer, _Thomas “Rikki” Farr, _as he is the Chairman and Chief Creative Officer.  As said previously, _Donald North_ is the President and Chief Engineer; however he has more than 18 years of professional experience with various audio endeavors.  _Dennis Barnes_ is the VP of Acoustics Engineering, with more than 30 years of audio industry experience, _Eric Pang_, who is the Director Transducer Engineering, managing the ADX China office, and said previously, _Christine McKibban_ is the Chief Marketing Officer.  I can also see and feel the love that was put into the RIVA product line.  
  
  
Near the end of the headquarters tour, I receive a RIVA Turbo X review unit, which I am most gracious for.  The photos that I took of the headquarters tour are near the end of review.  The user guide that comes with the Turbo X shows the most optimal positions for the Turbo X to be placed in the room.  Having it in the middle or away from walls has a surround sound to it, but is not the most bass feeling.  Having it 3-6 inches from the wall provides additional ample sound and a little more feeling of bass.  Place the Turbo X 3-6 inches from a wall’s corner, and you have sound that is truly alive, authoritative and dare I say it, actually have bass you could feel!  I tested the Turbo X at my future mother in law’s house on the first floor, then I turned it up to 10 and 11 (Turbo Mode), and I could feel the bass emanate through the flooring and walls on the second floor!  I am not saying this has car ported subwoofer box type of bass, but the Turbo X in the corner really surprised me, in a visceral, positive way.  The Trillum Surround Mode adds extra depth to the overall presentation, but never in a way that feels unnatural.  The subtlety of the Trillum Surround Mode is what impressed me the most, as I feel that I can leave it on and forget about it – just basking in the glow that the music emits throughout the rooms.
  
  
Here are some specs of the RIVA Turbo X ($349 USD):
  
_Speakers: Three ADX 60 mm full range proprietary drivers_
_Four ADX custom dual piston bass radiators _
_Amplifier Power: 45 Watts RMS _
_Remote Control App: Yes, RIVA Ground Control for iOS and Android _
_Dimensions: 230mm (9.1 in) L X 89mm (3.5 in) W X 105mm (4.1 in) H _
_Weight: 3.5 lbs (1.6 kg) _
_Speakerphone: Microphone with Noise & Echo Canceling Technology _
_Bluetooth Range: 33 FT_
_Audio Codecs Supported: SBC, AAC, aptX _
_Surround Sound: ADX Trillium™ _
_TURBO DSP for 100 dB party mode (Turbo Mode)_
_Proximity Sensing: Yes _
_USB port for charging your phone, tablet, or wearables _
_Battery Playing Time: 26+ Hours at 75 dB, 6+ hours in Turbo Mode at maximum volume.  (Playing time varies with listening levels)_
  
_2 year materials and manufacturing warranty_
_1 year lithium battery warranty_
  
*RIVA offers a 90 day satisfaction, no question return policy.*
  
In the Box
  
_External Power Supply (19V DC, 3A)_
_70” 3.5mm to RCA Connector_
_48” 3.5mm to 3.5mm Connector_
_Splash-Resistant I/O Cover_
_User Guide_
  
_Riva Audio – Support_
  
  
You can use the RIVA Turbo X Ground Control app (iOS, Android) to control certain functions, such as: play/pause, track backward and forward, via Native Music app (currently 3rd party music playback/streaming apps such as Pandora and Spotify will not have these specific functions).  No matter what music playback/streaming app you are using, you can control the volume, activate the Turbo Mode (turning the sound up to 11), mute, change app settings such as changing the rev sound of the Turbo Mode button being pressed and audio/voice prompts to beeps.  You can turn off the Turbo X via app power button, and see the battery of your Turbo X without looking at the green (60-100% charge remaining), orange (30-60% charge remaining) or red colors (0-30% charge remaining) of the battery level light indicators on the rear of the Turbo X.  
  
The capacitive buttons on the Turbo X do not sink in or have movement, so all it takes is a gentle tap of the capacitive button(s) for the particular request to do its function, such as activating Trillium Surround Mode or the up and down volume functions.  Sometimes the buttons don’t want to do what you want it to do the first time, especially when you did not engage the emitted lights by waving your hand on top of the Turbo X first.  As a result, it may take you two button presses to do certain actions like turn off the Turbo X via power button.  
  
What I have found that makes turning on and off the Turbo X painless, is as soon as you are finished with the Turbo X and do not need to charge it anymore, you can simply press the red button (marked “BATT”) in the back of the Turbo X, and it will instantly turn off.  Once you press the red BATT button in, the Turbo X will automatically start up in a few seconds and will be ready to be paired.  Also, if the BATT button is pushed in and the power to the Turbo X is off, you will not see the battery light indicator emitting a green to red light, even if you are charging the Turbo X.  The Turbo X will still charge, as I was able to charge and still get a full battery without any battery indicator lights showing.  The battery indicator light will pulse when the Turbo X is on and the BATT button is pressed in.
  
If you tap and hold the mute and – buttons, the Bluetooth LED will turn red, and you will not be able to press any buttons – essentially this is a button lockout function.  In order to activate the buttons again, you have to hold down the mute and – buttons one more time to change the Bluetooth LED back to blue and will get the buttons activated.
  
Sometimes when the Turbo X is paired with your smartphone (in my case, the iPhone 6 via RIVA Turbo connection app), you may not be able to get the sound to go to the speaker when first starting it up if the music is playing on your phone already, or if the music is playing on the smartphone but the app isn’t on yet, and vice versa.  Usually the speaker will take priority, so even if you have earphones or headphones attached, once the Turbo X makes a connection to the phone, the speaker will take over.  You can regain control of listening out of the earphones or headphones by simply unplugging and plugging in the jack to the smartphone.  Once the app is running and the Turbo X starts playing music, operation is seamless and worry-free.   
  
Even though the stated Bluetooth range is 33ft, I was able to obtain an effective Bluetooth range of about 40 feet.
  
  
I audio recorded most of the product tour, and wanted to transcribe it to text as easy as I could, because I thought the story would be really interesting for you all.  I tried installing and using Dragon – Naturally Speaking, tried using Windows Speech to Text service, but the only way that was the most effective for transcribing over an hour of talking was listening to the recording, and using my iPhone to either speak into it using the speech to text button and editing it each sentence, or listening and typing on my phone, word for word.  This was definitely an arduous task, but I hope that the story is informative and positively interesting. 
  
  
Here’s the excerpt from the tour:
  
*Donald North (Don)** says: *This is what we do with the prototype testing you know - from the very, very basics of having a speaker like this prototype of the Turbo X - we will build a black box, and put the speaker drivers on it and then have just the wires coming out the back and add the whole thing with the transducers driving it and then from there we'll keep refining it and listening to it and then fine-tuning the transducers, the passive radiators, the EQ tuning and keep going to going while we are working on the final cosmetic design with all of the touch buttons and everything and so it's kind of the whole process that we start.
  
*Me:* So basically all of this is done in-house?
  
*Don:* In-house, oh yeah!  We'll do everything for the speaker drivers, we do the speaker drivers in-house, we do the passive radiators in-house, you can see over here, we've got all of the parts, we've got the suspension parts, the frames I've got a lot of experience and our team has a lot of experience with transducer design.  We actually start from the very beginning, from the ground up.  We designed the magnet structure, the voice coil all of the parts and optimize it to be ideal for the application.  And so a lot of our other competitors will likely take off the shelf parts or they will work with some supplier, most likely over in China and go back and forth - where we go _straight_ from scratch and from there we can really make it awesome and get the best sound that we can for each side.  That's why we have all of these different size drivers for different different projects that are in progress.  We do everything from small to big woofers in the past, and we have done big 18 inch woofers, so we have done everything, the whole gamut.  We do the transducers, the acoustic development, over here we have got our woodshop, these are all mockups and different types of concepts. 
  
*Me:* Wow!
  
*Don:* We have a very quiet room with absorbent material, and we control and minimize the reflection of the sound.  We do a lot of listening and then fill in those gaps.  At the end of the day it isn't about making pretty graphs.  It's all about providing listening enjoyment.  We've spent a lot of time on the Turbo X, that went on for nearly a year of fine tuning and fine-tuning of the EQ the transducers, the passive radiators, everything about how to get it the best we possibly can at this time and that size. 
  
*Me**:* That's amazing!  
  
*Don**:* Absolutely amazing.  We had this room custom-made, when we were finding a space, I requested Rikki, I need as high a ceiling as we can possibly get because sound is going to reflect off of every surface sound is going to reflect off of everything so you're not going to do it as long as a time capture of sound of speakers to the microphone before it reflects off the walls the floors or something to that effect. 
  
*Me**:* This brings up a good question where people post things like "my friend posted these measurements of XY speaker” - as I am skeptical about what is posted because do they know that measurements are true, especially since you (they) may not have a room like this one here!  This room comes as close to getting as accurate measurements as could be. 
  
*Don**:* I'm all for people bringing measurements and that's all great to show people what's going on, but they always have to take measurements and take it with a grain of salt because it depends on the test conditions and it depends on what are you trying to achieve.  That's always a question.  And in our perspective, trying to create the sound of a bigger stereo and have a lot of the qualities and all the nuances and all the detail, but get it from a smaller box.  Frequency response measurements can take you there, in the end the computer itself is a dumb device, it's just a very basic-you put in this, you get this result, and it takes us analyzing it and think what part of this is important and what part of this isn't important because it looks at everything kind of equally the human ear and brain is very complex and selective in what it hears and processes and some aspects are very important in some aspects aren't so important.  But the analyzer doesn't know that and so that's why you have to do a lot of listening and going back-and-forth and finding what is the right balance.  We will start listening in one room, and wants a kind of graduates from here, it goes to the big room.  We just keep working our way through the process, and again it's just, you know, this is how we would be working on the Turbo-we bring it in, have it wired up, with the big seven channel amplifier and running it through the DSP an equalization, lots of listening back-and-forth and then will have Rikki and some of the other guys just a very iterative process.  There is no kind of cut and dry-this, this, this, and now you're done.  There's a lot of back-and-forth and so we finally say we don't know how to make it any better this is the best that we can get and we are proud of it.  Behind the scenes, here are the rooms where orders come in, customer service questions, and we have some of our CES boards that we won.  Here's the award for the Turbo X. 
  
*Me**:* I like awards. 
  
*Don**:* So do we! 
  
*Christine McKibban**: *We do too! We also won a Mashable Award.  You can see it if you go to the press page - there's a link to the article, and everything is in there.  
  
*Don**:* Here is the award for the smaller one that's going to be coming out in the summer so we kind of premiered it at CES. (Shows me the Turbo S)
  
We then get to operate the Turbo X. 
  
*Don**:* There are three active and four passive speakers (in the Turbo X).  On the X, they are 60mm, on the S, they are 40mm.  Actives on the left, center, and the right and then we have two passes here, the right and the left of the front and also two passives on the rear.  And so what's really neat about it, of this configuration, everything kind of works in symmetry so if you go back to Newton’s equal and opposite forces, that's basically what we're applying here, so the passive radiators they're going like this, the speakers at the sides are also going like this, so the forces cancel and the speakers like some of our other competitors, they might be dancing around at your table or something because of the unbalanced forces, with our design basically everything is balanced.  The only unbalanced one would be the center driver, there is no complementary one of those in the rear, but considering the weight and sound output you can hold in your hand you can put it on something and it doesn't want to fall off, it actually wants to stay there and by being this way it just makes all of that energy is getting to converted into sound and it just comes out in and fills the room so it's not being wasted trying to dance around on your tabletop - so it all gets converted into what you can hear.  We got 3 different patents pending on how the speakers work, from the sound processing to upmix the two channels into the three channels and having it come out the three sides - we've got patents on the whole system of the seven drivers and how they are configured for the symmetry and noise cancellation and then we also have one actually on speaker drivers in the development of the 16mm transducer we came up with some innovations of how to really get them to move as much as possible without distortion or damage because these are full range speakers they'll cover the full frequency range of like 60 Hz to 16,000 Hz and so I and our team have had a lot of experience with that, a lot of experience with small high output, meaning high movement, wide range speakers and the reason why you want them to move a lot is in bass, every time you go lower in frequency the speaker needs to move more and more to keep the same loudness, and so, in fact if you every time an octave down so let's say 100 Hz, 50 Hz or 200 Hz to 100 Hz every time you go down one octave for half the frequency that needs four times as much to keep the same loudness and so we try to develop everything as much as possible without audible distortion or damage to get the most sound we could out of the box.  Now of course, everything has a limit, this isn't a 12 inch woofer or 15 inch woofer or something so it's not going to compete on the same level as one of those, but for its size we're really are proud of what were able to achieve with the fidelity and the sound quality and the dynamic range that we can get out the speaker.  A lot of our competitors do a lot of signal processing including compression and so it makes everything kind of loud and it also really starts restricting the bass as you turn it up, and so at low volumes it might sound alright, but as you turn it up louder and louder you noticing that the bass is kind of going away and it's getting gritty and kind of having trouble with the highs.  And so on the Turbo X, in the normal mode, we don't do any of that, we just let the system run like a hi-fi system and it covers all of the frequency range, we're not adding any artificial processing other than the three channels, and or compression, and so the natural dynamics and the fidelity of the recording is going to come through as best we can through the speaker and it will play up to 90-93 dB that way.  If you Turbo mode, that's when we add a smart-based compressor - monitoring the music signal as it is coming in and if it notices that the bass frequencies are a little too strong for the speaker can do it actually pulls it back just slightly, but it doesn't do anything to the midbass, midrange and treble and the Turbo can get up to 100 dB.  And again we do it in a way that the ear, it's not too obvious what we're doing and/or intrusive and so sounds pretty natural and still very enjoyable. 
  
*Me**:* And doing that will help it to not damage the speakers too, right? 
  
_*Don*_*:* Exactly.  Because that's the only way that we could get it louder we would have to put in the compressor.  But the nice thing is that you can turn it on and off, whereas on these (the competitor's Bluetooth speakers) you cannot turn it on and off, it's just the way it is and you get their sound sounds like a highly processed, McDonald's sound and that where we, especially in the Turbo mode - it's pure and honest as we can.  And again going back to Rikki and his concert days, gives as much integrity and faithfulness of the recording as we could to the speaker and give that nice big sound.
  
*Me**: *I know that RIVA and the iPhone, I know it doesn't go through aptX. 
  
*Don**:* Unfortunately Apple doesn't have aptX, in that case, you would be converting to AAC, which is their file format for data transmission over Bluetooth.  On some of the Androids that do have aptX, you can do full fidelity lossless CD quality, so you can get the full 16/44 with no problem. 
  
*Me**: *So until Apple steps up their game, then they can sound even better. 
  
*Don**:* Even better, that's correct.  But at CanJam I was playing and streaming from my iPad into it (the Turbo X) and even then it sounded very good.  Another cool thing is we've got the speakerphone.  We've got the microphones in it with a special mode, specifically for the speakerphone for the voice calls.  The Turbo X is water resistant, we don't have an official IPX rating, but if you are by the pool or the hot tub, by the boats, and water splashes on it, nothing should get damaged.  We don't recommend you leaving it out in the shower or, but if some water hits it won't get any damage.  One of the neat features is if you know you going to be near some water, well to help protect the ports on the back you just take this out of the bottom, this red piece, that gets put in the rear.  So that will help cover it up and we also have tab so that if you got near some water and need to charge, you can still charge it and have everything else sealed. 
  
*Me**:* This button is for the battery charger? (Points to red button on back of Turbo X)
  
*Don**: *This is like a master kill switch for the battery, basically it's like a little miniature computer in here running all of the electronics, and so when you want to charge the battery or use the battery, this button has to be pushed in.  If we didn't have this battery the system is always trying a little bit of electricity because is looking for your hand and the buttons and if we didn't have this after a few days I think the battery will drain itself, so that's why we have this so if you know you're going out of town for a while taking on a trip or something, just push this and then when you get to your destination push it in again and you will still have a full charge. 
  
Don goes and gets me the RIVA Turbo X Travel Bag. 
  
*Don**:* It's nicely lined inside, so nothing inside will get scratched, and fits the Turbo perfectly, and again it it's a good quality feel to it, like good luggage and it has the RIVA logo on it and a pocket where you can put the charger, accessories... 
  
*Me**:* That's a nice touch. 
  
*Don**:* Yeah, people pay a lot of money for that so we don't want it scratched up and want to take care of it as best as we can, so we tried to do something nice for it. 
  
*My fiancée**:* Thank you so much for showing us everything!
  
*Christine**:* No problem!
  
  
If you have read this far, thank you!  At last, here are some photos from the tour:
  
 ADX Headquarters in Fountain Valley, CA

  
 The theater showroom

  
 Nice and comfy couches and seats

  
 LED lighting along the step

  
 Spinal Tap

  
 Bang & Olufsen and Bowers & Wilkins on bottom shelf, Turbo X on top shelf

  
 Donald North showing a speaker prototype

  
 Speaker component area

  
 Custom - West coast style

  
 4 inch thick foam padding in the measurement room

  
 The walls and high ceilings are padded in the measurement room

  
 Three beautiful guitars

  
 Let the awards begin - International CES

  
 CEDIA

  
 CES Innovation Award - Portable Media Players

  
 CES Innovation Award - Home Theater

  
 Platinum record and a clock much larger than Flava Flav's

  
 Led Zeppelin

  
 Tommy Farr (Rikki's father) fighting Joe Louis for the World Heavyweight Boxing Title

  
 Isle of Wight Festival

  
 Platinum records

  
 Another portion of Rikki's wall of fame, including Guns N' Roses

  
 Another portion of fame

  
 An additional portion of fame

  
 Panoramic view of Rikki's office

  
 John Lennon

  
 Jimi Hendrix

  
 Bob Marley

  
 Rikki Farr next to his wall of fame

  
 RIVA Turbo S

  
 Donald North demonstrating the Turbo X

  
 Detaching the splash-resistant I/O cover

  
 Placing the I/O cover from the bottom to the rear, covering the I/O ports

  
 The right side of the I/O cover can open so the Turbo X can charge

  
 The RIVA Turbo X box

  
 The rear showing a blow-up of the internal components

  
 The top of the Turbo X box is off

  
 Quick start guide

  
 Always push in for battery charging - push out to turn completely off

  
 Showing the glossy goodness of the Turbo X

  
 Bang & Olufsen and Bowers & Wilkins on bottom shelf, Turbo X on top shelf - lights on this time

  
 Demonstrating the proximity sensor (lights emit when hand is above the Turbo X)

  
 Put the hand away and most of the lights go away

  
 Bower & Wilkin's buttons

  
 Bang & Olufen's buttons

  
 Another view of the Bang & Olufsen

  
 Another view of the Bower & Wilkins

  
Tap and hold the mute and – buttons to lockout the buttons from being able to be pressed

  
 The Bluetooth red light denotes the button lockout function is operational - Donald demonstrates

  
 I am intrigued, so I try it myself

  
 The RIVA Turbo X Travel Bag

  
 Soft, felt-lined inside; feels velour-like

  
  
After the tour we say our goodbyes, and I take my bottle of water for the road.  It was quite the splendid experience that I went through, better than I ever expected. 
  
If you have the chance to visit their showroom, do so, you'll feel right at home, or even better than home! 
    
The RIVA Turbo X wound up being one of the tremendous hits at CanJam, and I emphatically recommend the RIVA Turbo X to anyone who loves music – it is purely a divine flow of waves of sound.  Happy listening and dancing everyone!


----------



## Netforce

Holy moly, great review, write up and pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 One of my biggest regrets was that I never really got a good listen to the Riva even with tons of people raving about it all weekend at CanJam. Hope at THE show I get to hear a pair. The Creative woof has been collecting dust since I got it...


----------



## Niyologist

I've owned a few portablt speakers, but this one looks super incredible. I need one! I've always wanted an extremely loud and detailed sounding portable speaker while maintaining long battery life. My Damson Oyster can only last for 6 hours at 85 db.


----------



## 414353

Indeed. I also had a listen to the Riva at CanJam. I've heard too many bluetooth speakers in my time so I was expecting this to sound just as crappy. Not so! What I heard blew my mind. They demoed music of course and it has amazing sound for a bluetooth speaker! Very rich  and full as you can get with such a device. There was no loss of any frequencies or over-emphasis. That beats the Bose wave! Then they demoed it using a PC game (Call of Duty), it should have failed. Instead, not only did tackle the low end well, but overall the sound filled the room and the box disappeared acoustically! I don't know how they do that.
 If I was in need of such a device, as a bit pricey as the Riva is, it would be the one I would get, hands down. If it lasts for even 5 years it is worth every cent of the $350!
 I wish I could visit Riva in Fountain Valley....well, I easily could, but I'm not in need of such a device, so I would not want to waste their time.
 As to comparing the Riva with iphone, Dell and HP calling them high quality devices is error in my opinion. Those are far from high quality devices, the Riva is better quality and therefore could not be made in at least the same way those other devices are made. The manufacturing may be housed in the same building on a sublet basis perhaps, because the build quality is somewhat better than Dell, HP devices, etc.


----------



## DaddyMojo

Very impressive detail and pictures on a product I had not heard of before.  I have half a dozen Bluetooth speakers including he UE Boom, UE MiniBoom, Harmon Kardon Onyx and a few off brands that I used for traveling to the lake or beach where I knew they would get wet.  My favorite so far is the HK, however it belongs to my son and he is headed off to college, so I am very interested in your review.  Can you compare the sound to the UE Boom or HK, or at least to the ones you heard them paired with originally?


----------



## moedawg140

netforce said:


> Holy moly, great review, write up and pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the kind words.  Since you don't live too far from me, just send me a PM, and we can meet up so you can hear the Turbo X in person.
  
  


niyologist said:


> I've owned a few portablt speakers, but this one looks super incredible. I need one! I've always wanted an extremely loud and detailed sounding portable speaker while maintaining long battery life. My Damson Oyster can only last for 6 hours at 85 db.


 
  
 The battery life of the Turbo X is amazing.  Compared to my other (smaller) Bluetooth speakers, the Turbo X is really great with battery life, and as mentioned, you can see the battery life on your smartphone application.
  
  


solitary man said:


> Indeed. I also had a listen to the Riva at CanJam. I've heard too many bluetooth speakers in my time so I was expecting this to sound just as crappy. Not so! What I heard blew my mind. They demoed music of course and it has amazing sound for a bluetooth speaker! Very rich  and full as you can get with such a device. There was no loss of any frequencies or over-emphasis. That beats the Bose wave! Then they demoed it using a PC game (Call of Duty), it should have failed. Instead, not only did tackle the low end well, but overall the sound filled the room and the box disappeared acoustically! I don't know how they do that.
> If I was in need of such a device, as a bit pricey as the Riva is, it would be the one I would get, hands down. If it lasts for even 5 years it is worth every cent of the $350!
> I wish I could visit Riva in Fountain Valley....well, I easily could, but I'm not in need of such a device, so I would not want to waste their time.
> As to comparing the Riva with iphone, Dell and HP calling them high quality devices is error in my opinion. Those are far from high quality devices, the Riva is better quality and therefore could not be made in at least the same way those other devices are made. The manufacturing may be housed in the same building on a sublet basis perhaps, because the build quality is somewhat better than Dell, HP devices, etc.


 
  
 Solitary man.  Wish I got to meet you at CanJam!  I agree with you that the low end, especially when placed in a corner, positively surprised me! 
  
 As for mentioning the iPhone, Dell, and HP, I agree with you that the RIVA's build quality is absolutely superb, because even though the manufacturing is housed in the same/similar building(s), the RIVA can essentially use all of the techniques that were used in building the Dells, HPs, iPhones, etc., and improve on all of those designs.  Simply fantastic craftsmanship of the glossy and technologically sound Bluetooth speaker.
  
 Let me know if you want to go to ADX/RIVA's headquarters if you are in the So.Cal area - I'd like to meet up with the team again as well.


----------



## 414353

moedawg140 said:


> Solitary man.  Wish I got to meet you at CanJam!  I agree with you that the low end, especially when placed in a corner, positively surprised me!
> 
> As for mentioning the iPhone, Dell, and HP, I agree with you that the RIVA's build quality is absolutely superb, because even though the manufacturing is housed in the same/similar building(s), the RIVA can essentially use all of the techniques that were used in building the Dells, HPs, iPhones, etc., and improve on all of those designs.  Simply fantastic craftsmanship of the glossy and technologically sound Bluetooth speaker.
> 
> Let me know if you want to go to ADX/RIVA's headquarters if you are in the So.Cal area - I'd like to meet up with the team again as well.


 
 I'll tell ya, as surprising as the bass response on it was for me as well, the prize was the acoustical disappearance and room filling sound. I've demoed the Bose Wave, while not a bluetooth speaker does lay big claim to "room filling sound" and acoustic supremacy. It also cost more than one of these Rivas. With the Wave, I could always tell were the box was no matter what. It also sacrifices detail in the mid to mid-high frequencies to achieve it's bass response and to my ears, results in somewhat murky sound.
 The Riva on the other hand was startling. I stood and sat in 4 different places in the room purposely avoiding any sweet spot. The ONLY time I found the box acoustically was when I stood in front of the room aligned to the side of it (left) and then I could only subtly detect the box. All the other positions the box was very hard to detect and the room was truly filled with sound. It was as if there was a full compliment of speakers for at least 5.1 ability. Amazing!
 It really is a great unit with a good deal of thought in it. The engineers must be really something.
  
 I'm real close to their HQ, but I am not really interested in wasting their time if I'm not at least considering getting one and at present I have no need for such a device. Otherwise, I'd be letting you know I was heading over.
  
 Just found out they will be at the big Uber High-end Audiophile show in May in So-Cal. It will be interesting to read any reports about the Riva from there if anyone bothers.


----------



## CEE TEE

^Wow.  Great review and interview/tour share.  Gotta hear this.  Donald is also one of the nicest guys...


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

How does Turbo X compare to B&W Zeppelin Air and B&W Zeppelin Mini, and any others you heard?


----------



## 414353

daddymojo said:


> Very impressive detail and pictures on a product I had not heard of before.  I have half a dozen Bluetooth speakers including he UE Boom, UE MiniBoom, Harmon Kardon Onyx and a few off brands that I used for traveling to the lake or beach where I knew they would get wet.  My favorite so far is the HK, however it belongs to my son and he is headed off to college, so I am very interested in your review.  Can you compare the sound to the UE Boom or HK, or at least to the ones you heard them paired with originally?


 
 I've heard the UE Boom and in my opinion there is no comparison. I found the UE Boom to be rather muddy overall and you could easily locate it in a room from any position. It also does not possess the dynamics that the Riva does. It won't fill a room with sound or at least not pleasurable sound. However, as with all things audio it is subjective and in the ear of the beholder.


----------



## riva audio

Netforce, we will be at THE show as well in May.  Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Netforce

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks for the kind words.  Since you don't live too far from me, just send me a PM, and we can meet up so you can hear the TURBO X in person.


 
 Awesome, we should totally have a mini meet up sometime would be plenty fun. If you're also going to THE show in May we can hang out for the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


riva audio said:


> Netforce, we will be at THE show as well in May.  Looking forward to meeting you!


 
 Nice can't wait to see you there.


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

I think I may have found a replacement for my Sony SRS-X3...


----------



## gelocks

seencreative said:


> I think I may have found a replacement for my Sony SRS-X3...


 
  
 Also have the tiny X3 and the Riva "sounds" like a winner! Definitely interested.
  
  
 Thanks for the review moe!


----------



## twister6

Great review Moe!  Love all the tour pictures!!!
  
 Btw, my review of RIVA Turbo X wireless speaker is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/riva-turbox-high-performance-premium-mobile-bluetooth-speaker-black/reviews/12979


----------



## moedawg140

daddymojo said:


> Very impressive detail and pictures on a product I had not heard of before.  I have half a dozen Bluetooth speakers including he UE Boom, UE MiniBoom, Harmon Kardon Onyx and a few off brands that I used for traveling to the lake or beach where I knew they would get wet.  My favorite so far is the HK, however it belongs to my son and he is headed off to college, so I am very interested in your review.  Can you compare the sound to the UE Boom or HK, or at least to the ones you heard them paired with originally?




Thanks DaddyMojo! In my opinion, the Turbo X is in every way on another level compared to the UE Boom. You name it, the Turbo X's audiophile/discernible sound has more depth, clarity, and perception of a surrounded soundstage especially when the Turbo X is placed in the corner of a room. I would say that the Turbo X's sound is fully immersive and has a reference level, music enthusiast quality sound to it, as opposed to something that seems to always be missing from the equation, may it be bass and overall fidelity that starts to deteriorate as the volume is turned up, bass being emphasized too much, or is simply not as coherent and smooth sounding as the Turbo X. I have only heard listeners of the Turbo X at CanJam say great things about the sound that emits from its 7 speakers.




cee tee said:


> ^Wow.  Great review and interview/tour share.  Gotta hear this.  Donald is also one of the nicest guys...




Thanks CEE TEE! I will make sure to bring the Turbo X for you to hear at the upcoming S.F. Meet. I agree, Donald is a super nice guy - and all of the ADX/RIVA staff are awesome!




bluemonkeyflyer said:


> How does Turbo X compare to B&W Zeppelin Air and B&W Zeppelin Mini, and any others you heard?




I haven't listened to the Zeppelins, but I did get to listen to a "direct" B&W competitor to the Turbo X, the B&W T7. The B&W, B&O A2, UE Boom, JBLs, Jamboxes (small and large), Sonos', Marshalls, the Bose's and other around-the-same-price speakers that I've listened to just do not sound as immersive and have that crisp sound signature, especially as the Turbo X's Turbo Mode (the sound can fill a house) is activated. The Trillium Surround Mode adds to the perception of the sound filling all areas of the room. 




gelocks said:


> Also have the tiny X3 and the Riva "sounds" like a winner! Definitely interested.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the review moe!




No worries, gelocks! There is so much to love about the Turbo X, it will be difficult to find much (if any) fault with the Bluetooth speaker's glorious, yet authoritative sound. 


Great review and thanks for the kind words, twister6!


----------



## magnium

Great review. Really interested in the RIVA X from the CanJam impressions, but the price may be just above the WAF. 

Hoping the RIVA S fits my price range but can't seem to find any info on it yet.


----------



## bobeau

Is this the same Donald North as in DNA?
  
 http://www.dnaudio.com/


----------



## twister6

magnium said:


> Great review. Really interested in the RIVA X from the CanJam impressions, but the price may be just above the WAF.
> 
> Hoping the *RIVA S *fits my price range but can't seem to find any info on it yet.


 
  
 RIVA S product page: http://rivaaudio.com/products/riva-s/ - cutdown, yet still very impressive spec:
  

Speakers:Three 40 mm full range custom ADX™ driversAmplifier Power:25 watts RMSRemote Control App:Yes, RIVA S Ground ControlDimensions:190 mm (7.5 in) L X 64 mm
 (2.5 in) W X 65 mm (2.6 in) HWeight:1.4 lb (.64 kg)Speakerphone:Dual Microphones with Noise & Echo Canceling TechnologyBluetooth Range:33 ftAudio Codecs Supported:SBC, AAC, aptX®Surround Sound:ADX Trillium™ SurroundProximity Sensing:YesTwo Turbo Sync:TrueWireless™Battery Playing Time:14+ Hours
  
 Includes:
  

RIVA S Bluetooth Wireless Speaker
External Power Supply
70″ 3.5 mm to RCA Connector
48” 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm Connector
Splash-Resistant I/O Cover
Carrying Case
User Guide
  
  
 The only next logical step for RIVA product line is a rugged IPX-rated outdoor speaker.  I hope they are considering it


----------



## bluemonkeyflyer

If there is a tour unit for auditioning, I'm interested.


----------



## immtbiker

Great review Moedawg140.
  
 You really have a genuine knack for understanding what the reader needs, to learn about something they have had little or no experience with.
 You are a valuable asset to Head-Fi and it's members. 
  
 Just maybe next time you can provide a little _more detai_l in your review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## twister6

immtbiker said:


> Great review Moedawg140.
> 
> You really have a genuine knack for understanding what the reader needs, to learn about something they have had little or no experience with.
> You are a valuable asset to Head-Fi and it's members.
> ...


 
  
 It's always great to have a review from a different perspective.  We (reviewers) often get a product and just talk about the details, while not everybody gets a chance to meet up-close and in-person the actual team behind the product.  That is a unique nature of Moe's review, to get a view from "behind the scene" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you want more details with a deeper sound analysis, I posted my review of RIVA Turbo X a few days ago here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/riva-turbox-high-performance-premium-mobile-bluetooth-speaker-black/reviews/12979


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

twister6 said:


> It's always great to have a review from a different perspective.  We (reviewers) often get a product and just talk about the details, while not everybody gets a chance to meet up-close and in-person the actual team behind the product.  That is a unique nature of Moe's review, to get a view from "behind the scene"    If you want more details with a deeper sound analysis, I posted my review of RIVA Turbo X a few days ago here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/riva-turbox-high-performance-premium-mobile-bluetooth-speaker-black/reviews/12979




I agree, the behind the scenes was actually incredible.

So many reviewers just say "it was really good, sounded great, comfortable" that's the whole review. Don't say *why* it's good, or sounds great, or is comfortable, and we now know nothing about the product. Other reviewers just list the features and specs and call it a review. Heh

This was brilliant review. Perfect balance of opinion, specs, "real world" use, and the behind the scenes.


----------



## bobeau

bobeau said:


> Is this the same Donald North as in DNA?
> 
> http://www.dnaudio.com/


 
  
 Can anyone please confirm?  As a head-fier, I don't think I would be alone in saying this knowledge would make this an insta-buy.


----------



## bobeau

bobeau said:


> Can anyone please confirm?  As a head-fier, I don't think I would be alone in saying this knowledge would make this an insta-buy.


 
  
 It is indeed!
  
 http://headphone.guru/riva-turbo-x-an-audiophile-portable-bluetooth-speaker-2/
  
"Secondly, and perhaps more importantly, the RIVA Audio Turbo X was engineered by Donald North, who is well known within the headphone and personal audio community as the designer of the popular Stratus and Sonnett tube headphone amplifiers. Donald contacted me just prior to CES and asked me to stop by RIVA’s demo room and I’m so happy I did. The rest as they say, is history."


----------



## moedawg140

magnium said:


> Great review. Really interested in the RIVA X from the CanJam impressions, but the price may be just above the WAF.
> 
> Hoping the RIVA S fits my price range but can't seem to find any info on it yet.


 
  
 Thanks, magnium!  Specific to your inquiry, the RIVA S will be coming out this summer at a price of $249.99 USD.
  
  


immtbiker said:


> Great review Moedawg140.
> 
> You really have a genuine knack for understanding what the reader needs, to learn about something they have had little or no experience with.
> You are a valuable asset to Head-Fi and it's members.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the comments, immtbiker! 
  
 I'll make sure to add a little _more _detail for you next time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


seencreative said:


> I agree, the behind the scenes was actually incredible.
> 
> So many reviewers just say "it was really good, sounded great, comfortable" that's the whole review. Don't say *why* it's good, or sounds great, or is comfortable, and we now know nothing about the product. Other reviewers just list the features and specs and call it a review. Heh
> 
> This was brilliant review. Perfect balance of opinion, specs, "real world" use, and the behind the scenes.


 
  
 Thanks for the comments, SeEnCreaTive.  If you ever are in the area, you should definitely tour their headquarters!
  
  


bobeau said:


> Is this the same Donald North as in DNA?
> 
> http://www.dnaudio.com/


 
  


bobeau said:


> Can anyone please confirm?  As a head-fier, I don't think I would be alone in saying this knowledge would make this an insta-buy.


 
  
 Not to be insensitive/inconsiderate, but readers got it the first time - your first question was on the same page as well, thank you.  The link for your review was posted on this thread as well, [u][color=rgb(5, 99, 193)]@twister6[/color][/u], as people got it the first time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Donald North is DNA.  Donald said to me that DNA is his hobby; ADX/RIVA is his full-time position and priority.


----------



## 414353

I'd say while the reviews done here and Moedawg's in particular are enough to go on, once you hear this unit, it's an insta-buy if one is in the market. (I wish I was in the market for a bluetooth speaker, I'd save up and lay it down for this thing).


----------



## dazzerfong

The itch for buying something new is coming, but instead of buying headphones, I think I'm going to grab a portable speaker instead. Just from the impressions, these should be in my shortlist. Looking forward to any updates!


----------



## moedawg140

solitary man said:


> I'd say while the reviews done here and Moedawg's in particular are enough to go on, once you hear this unit, it's an insta-buy if one is in the market. (I wish I was in the market for a bluetooth speaker, I'd save up and lay it down for this thing).


 
  
 I agree, the Turbo X speaks (or sings, bumps, yodels, rocks and then some) for itself.  Glad to be introduced to the greatness of RIVA at CanJam!
  
  


dazzerfong said:


> The itch for buying something new is coming, but instead of buying headphones, I think I'm going to grab a portable speaker instead. Just from the impressions, these should be in my shortlist. Looking forward to any updates!


 
  
 It will be great to get your impressions of the Turbo X if you decide to purchase it - hope you will enjoy!
  
 I'll update the thread/review if there are any updates, such as if there are any improvements and/or added options to the RIVA Turbo X Ground Control app in future downloadable updates.


----------



## jrflanne

Just received mine. It sounds great. I've hooked it up to an iPhone via Bluetooth, iPod by wire, and MBP outputting to a Fulla. Pretty impressive little box. I bought one of those little Bose for travel. The Riva whips it in all respects.


----------



## moedawg140

jrflanne said:


> Just received mine. It sounds great. I've hooked it up to an iPhone via Bluetooth, iPod by wire, and MBP outputting to a Fulla. Pretty impressive little box. I bought one of those little Bose for travel. The Riva whips it in all respects.




Nice! Which iPhone and iPod did you use to connect the Turbo X, and which connection sounded "better" to your ears?


----------



## dsticker

I've been on the fence for several months about slowly starting a Sonos collection until I randomly saw moedawg140's review on the Head-Fi homepage.  Now I've just ordered a Turbo X and am not giving any more thought to Sonos.
  
 Can't wait to hear the Turbo X.


----------



## CEE TEE

OK.  Thanks to moedawg being so excited about this thing and bringing to the Bay Area Mini-Meet, I heard it.  And need to buy one.  Dang, it was impressive!  And I'm gonna get that case too.  This thing is the smallest, with the biggest sound that I have heard so far.


----------



## moedawg140

dsticker said:


> I've been on the fence for several months about slowly starting a Sonos collection until I randomly saw moedawg140's review on the Head-Fi homepage.  Now I've just ordered a Turbo X and am not giving any more thought to Sonos.
> 
> Can't wait to hear the Turbo X.




Congrats to you! Let me know if you have any questions or inquiries as well in case something may not have been covered for you. 

I listened to the Sonos with 3 drivers ($299.99) and the 5 driver ($399.99) models tonight. They sounded okay, but slightly sibilant compared to the easier-on-the-ears treble and fuller sound of the Turbo X. 

I'll be looking forward to your impressions of your Turbo X once you get to listen to it. 




cee tee said:


> OK.  Thanks to moedawg being so excited about this thing and bringing to the Bay Area Mini-Meet, I heard it.  And need to buy one.  Dang, it was impressive!  And I'm gonna get that case too.  This thing is the smallest, with the biggest sound that I have heard so far.




Hey CEE TEE, it was awesome meeting you - glad I ran into you in the main room. It was my pleasure to bring the Turbo X from So Cal to Nor Cal! I'm glad you got to hear it - you seemed to really like it. I like playing some toe-tapping songs, but in the speaker room (then delegated to IEM room), I played a slow, meticulously presented song, and it was so invigorating and supremely detailed yet blissful to listen, that it just made me go "mm, mm, mmmm" and the others that heard the same song were simply speechless - eyebrows were definitely raised. 

Hopefully I'll meet up with you again at the next SF meet in July!


----------



## immtbiker

Does anyone know if there is a bluetooth transmitter device that I can plug into the audio output of my TV and use it with the Riva Turbo?
  
 If Donald is watching…do you know of any that will work well?
  
 Thanks in advance


----------



## oluv

Here is another detailed review of the RIVA Turbo X from me:
  
 http://oluvsgadgets.blogspot.com/2015/05/review-riva-turbo-x.html
  
 I also prepared some binaural sound comparisons to several different portable speakers, which you can watch on Youtube.
  
 While I think the Turbo X to be pretty decent sounding, it doesn't quite come close to the Sonos Play:1 which sounds simply heavier, clearer and flatter at the same time. The Turbo X has some colorations in the lower treble region, and is missing the bass impact of the smaller Sonos, but of course the Play:1 is not  portable so not quite comparable. The biggest problem for me is that the Turbo X is definitely missing some upper treble. The roll-off is already starting at 8khz.
  
 Although it sounds pretty good at high levels, at low levels it tends to have quite a tinny character. There is no kind of loudness compensation like on many similar models, and I would even choose the much smaller Denon Envaya Mini over the Turbo X if low level listening was my main intent.
  
 Feel free to ask for any questions.


----------



## DaddyMojo

oluv said:


> Here is another detailed review of the RIVA Turbo X from me:
> 
> http://oluvsgadgets.blogspot.com/2015/05/review-riva-turbo-x.html
> 
> ...


 
 I am also interested in the Sonos line, just because the portable units have a certain muddiness or slight distortion, even in the high end units.  So I am interested to better understand the issue with upper treble roll-off.  I am not sure I am familiar with what that means, although I read it from time to time in head-fi comments.  I normally purchase new gear in the summer, so the Riva Turbo X is on my short list.
  
 However, I do understand your comments on volume and listening levels and that has not varied from wired speakers from the 70's until today.  Great comments overall, although they clearly differ from the original post, which we all know that the listening experience is subjective and each party hears things differently.  I also like that someone is not just reposting what was written, which is the reason that some call head-fi....hype-fi.
  
 I am hoping that if Danzerfong decides to purchase, he will post some comments here as well.


----------



## dazzerfong

daddymojo said:


> I am also interested in the Sonos line, just because the portable units have a certain muddiness or slight distortion, even in the high end units.  So I am interested to better understand the issue with upper treble roll-off.  I am not sure I am familiar with what that means, although I read it from time to time in head-fi comments.  I normally purchase new gear in the summer, so the Riva Turbo X is on my short list.
> 
> However, I do understand your comments on volume and listening levels and that has not varied from wired speakers from the 70's until today.  Great comments overall, although they clearly differ from the original post, which we all know that the listening experience is subjective and each party hears things differently.  I also like that someone is not just reposting what was written, which is the reason that some call head-fi....hype-fi.
> 
> I am hoping that if Danzerfong decides to purchase, he will post some comments here as well.


 
 Ain't gonna happen for a while mate, so you're better off asking others. That being said, I really hope it's not hype that's distorting the impressions so far, coz it sounds perfect to my needs so far.


----------



## twister6

For anybody who got Turbo X, their carry bag is a must have accessory!!!
  
 A form-fitting design with a nicely padded soft velvet interior, tough nylon exterior, outside pocket, and a comfortable handle : http://shop.rivaaudio.com/dp/B00VMSXRWW#.VUeog5Oy4bs


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> Does anyone know if there is a bluetooth transmitter device that I can plug into the audio output of my TV and use it with the Riva Turbo?
> 
> If Donald is watching…do you know of any that will work well?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
  
 I was told that there is a Sony Bluetooth transmitter/receiver available but may have some lip sync issues when used with a TV.  I would advise PMing Donald regarding any other Bluetooth inquiries.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


oluv said:


> Here is another detailed review of the RIVA Turbo X from me:
> 
> http://oluvsgadgets.blogspot.com/2015/05/review-riva-turbo-x.html
> 
> ...


 
  


daddymojo said:


> I am also interested in the Sonos line, just because the portable units have a certain muddiness or slight distortion, even in the high end units.  So I am interested to better understand the issue with upper treble roll-off.  I am not sure I am familiar with what that means, although I read it from time to time in head-fi comments.  I normally purchase new gear in the summer, so the Riva Turbo X is on my short list.
> 
> However, I do understand your comments on volume and listening levels and that has not varied from wired speakers from the 70's until today.  Great comments overall, although they clearly differ from the original post, which we all know that the listening experience is subjective and each party hears things differently.  I also like that someone is not just reposting what was written, which is the reason that some call head-fi....hype-fi.
> 
> I am hoping that if Danzerfong decides to purchase, he will post some comments here as well.


 
  


dazzerfong said:


> Ain't gonna happen for a while mate, so you're better off asking others. That being said, I really hope it's not hype that's distorting the impressions so far, coz it sounds perfect to my needs so far.


 
  
  
 Regarding the Sonos Play 1 and comparing it to the Turbo X, I was explained from RIVA,  "While this is an interesting comparison, people need to remember that the Sonos Play 1 is a mono speaker, not stereo, and thus cannot produce a stereo image. The Turbo X features our Trillium stereo processing and can produce a stereo image in room which dramatically adds to the listener enjoyment."
  
 As for "Head-Fi...Hype-Fi", "hope it's not hype...", what is great about this particular product is that the product speaks for itself.  I made sure to let people know that a lot of people heard the sound of the Turbo X and really liked it.  You can check the CanJam Impressions posts, and the SF Mini Meet Impressions posts here on Head-Fi - also you can simply search and read the amount of positive reviews on Amazon as well. 
  
 Listening to the Turbo X is the most optimal way to negate the naysayers, frequency response posters and competitor posts (where the competing product aren't even in stereo) because you were able to come the conclusion that the Turbo X sounds amazing - yourself.


----------



## oluv

> Listening to the Turbo X is the most optimal way to negate the naysayers, frequency response posters and competitor posts (where the competing product aren't even in stereo) because you were able to come the conclusion that the Turbo X sounds amazing - yourself.




  
 so you mean I should have simply omitted the frequency response measurements, because the human ear is such an objective unbiased hearing device and changes its frequency response with loudness level and gets quickly used to particular sound colorations without having a direct reference...?
  
 if you trust all those amazon reviewers, good for you. but looking at these wish-wash reviews where the reviewers tend to praise any crap especially those vine-club guys with their blah blah comments about sound quality etc, made me finally start my blog to offer really established information about portable speakers including real audio comparisons to alternative products as well as measurements. I have heard more than 100 of them from much more expensive ones to the cheap junk you can get for 19$.
  
 I never said the Turbo X to be a bad speaker, on the contrary, but it is not the holy grail some are trying to make it appear. A single Sonos Play:1 is mono for sure, but add a second one and you have wireless stereo for just 50$ more, and a pair of Play:1 will sound considerably more Hifi than the Riva Turbo X, but not being portable at all, therefore the Turbo X still stands its ground. Depite "Trillium"-tech the Turbo X won't give you any real stereo separation, it is definitely better than many other single-cabinet speakers, but don't expect any miracle or the same imaging you will get from 2 separate speakers put up 1 meter apart. Try Pink Floyd's "Money", and although there is some slight left/right effect with the coin-sounds at the very beginning, it is far not as pronounced as you would usually get it when listened through a real stereo-setup.
  
 My biggest complaint about the Turbo X is missing treble and tinny sound at low levels. Tinny sound at low levels is not the speaker's fault, but rather the human ear's, but it could have been easily compensated by some loudness algorithm. But the lack of treble is bothering more, I still hear well up to 18khz and there is nothing coming out of the Turbo X above 14khz. Some people might have some stronger roll-off already earlier, this is a headphone-forum, and headphone-guys tend to listen to their cans too loud most of the time, therefore it doesn't wonder me if someone doesn't notice any lack of treble at all.
  
 I think it is time to say goodbye for me here, as I would like to avoid any religious wars.
  
 Happy listening!


----------



## dazzerfong

oluv said:


> so you mean I should have simply omitted the frequency response measurements, because the human ear is such an objective unbiased hearing device and changes its frequency response with loudness level and gets quickly used to particular sound colorations without having a direct reference...?
> 
> if you trust all those amazon reviewers, good for you. but looking at these wish-wash reviews where the reviewers tend to praise any crap especially those vine-club guys with their blah blah comments about sound quality etc, made me finally start my blog to offer really established information about portable speakers including real audio comparisons to alternative products as well as measurements. I have heard more than 100 of them from much more expensive ones to the cheap junk you can get for 19$.
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, you can hear up to 18 kHz. You must be very young! Though, don't presume headphone guys listen loudly. That hurts our feelings, especially when you insinuate we have hearing loss. 
  
 To be fair though, no-one really expected the stereo setup to wipe the floor. I mean, in the end of the day, it's still a single unit: we'd nowhere near that level of separation. Onto your notion of loudness algorithms, that's how the loudness wars started, so I'd rather we avoid that in the future.


----------



## oluv

I am not quite sure what "loudness wars" have in common with compensation of equal loudness contours, which is what I was referring to: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equal-loudness_contour
  
 And no, I am not young, I am 40, but I have spared my hearing quite a bit and hardly visited any rock-concerts, and those I visited were much too loud for my liking. When I was still in my twenties, I could easily hear above 20khz and noticed high-frequency hiss on many commercial recordings that was pretty annyoing, but meanwhile I don't hear it anymore.
  
 I am currently preparing a speaker audio database, it will become online in the next weeks. I will add any speaker that I can get into my hands. All speakers will be recorded binaurally with matched levels and the same setup etc. I pay lots of attention for a flat frequency response of my mics, and do some EQ-tweaking afterwards to get the audio as close to reality as possible with my modest setup (I cannot afford a Kunstkopf for 8000$ right now). But when listened with some flat tuned headphones, you should get a pretty good idea how the speakers sound in reality. Of course this is just an approximation, but it is still impressive if you can switch between dozens different models at once and hear the change in sound immediately. Of course the Turbo X will be included as well, among many other speakers from Bose, B&O or whatever, so stay tuned until it is finished. This video of an early prototype should give you an idea about the functionality:
 https://youtu.be/EH0lkHoCRsI


----------



## DaddyMojo

dazzerfong said:


> Ain't gonna happen for a while mate, so you're better off asking others. That being said, I really hope it's not hype that's distorting the impressions so far, coz it sounds perfect to my needs so far.


 
 I hear you and agree with you.  I have bought a number of Bluetooth speakers for my kids, but this one has "Daddy" written all over it.


----------



## DaddyMojo

moedawg140 said:


> I was told that there is a Sony Bluetooth transmitter/receiver available but may have some lip sync issues when used with a TV.  I would advise PMing Donald regarding any other Bluetooth inquiries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Moedawg:
  
 Thank you for the additional clarification on the Sonos product, that makes a lot of sense and  I agree, the product should sell itself.  However, sometimes I cannot get a ear to listen to some products that I would enjoy hearing before I purchased.  Locally, I am limited to the Apple Store and Best Buy and there is not another decent store or convention that comes near North Florida.  So I live and breath reviews and comments, both negative and positive, so I can clarify what is best for me.  I do read Amazon comments as well, but I take them with a grain of sale and but review comments on head-fi a lot more.  I have also found that when people describe what type of music they listen to (or test) gives me an indication of the type of things they value as each genre has different characteristics.
  
 So I hope you did not take any of my comments in the negative, I appreciate them all.  So thank you for your post.


----------



## moedawg140

daddymojo said:


> Moedawg:
> 
> Thank you for the additional clarification on the Sonos product, that makes a lot of sense and  I agree, the product should sell itself.  However, sometimes I cannot get a ear to listen to some products that I would enjoy hearing before I purchased.  Locally, I am limited to the Apple Store and Best Buy and there is not another decent store or convention that comes near North Florida.  So I live and breath reviews and comments, both negative and positive, so I can clarify what is best for me.  I do read Amazon comments as well, but I take them with a grain of sale and but review comments on head-fi a lot more.  I have also found that when people describe what type of music they listen to (or test) gives me an indication of the type of things they value as each genre has different characteristics.
> 
> So I hope you did not take any of my comments in the negative, I appreciate them all.  So thank you for your post.


 

 I agree on all accounts, and no worries at all.
  
  
 Edit: Updated review with this: "_*RIVA offers a 90 day satisfaction, no question return policy.*_" Meaning, even if you have not listened to the Turbo X before, purchase with confidence, because if for _any _reason you may not enjoy it, return it for a full refund.


----------



## dazzerfong

oluv said:


> I am not quite sure what "loudness wars" have in common with compensation of equal loudness contours, which is what I was referring to: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equal-loudness_contour
> 
> And no, I am not young, I am 40, but I have spared my hearing quite a bit and hardly visited any rock-concerts, and those I visited were much too loud for my liking. When I was still in my twenties, I could easily hear above 20khz and noticed high-frequency hiss on many commercial recordings that was pretty annyoing, but meanwhile I don't hear it anymore.
> 
> ...


 
 Oh, thank God, I thought you were advocating a brickwall filter so that your music sounds loud all of the time.
  
 That being said, are you sure you can hear that high? Not saying I don't believe you, but you must be one of those 'one-in-a-million' people who can hear that high.


----------



## dsticker

After the suggested burn-in period, I've been listening to the Turbo X for the last couple nights and every expectation has been met or exceeded.  I am a very happy customer.
  
 The Turbo X is literally my first Bluetooth device.  I was originally considering a Sonos system to fill every room in my house, but when I heard about the Turbo X I thought, why pay over a thousand dollars for multiple Play 1 speakers when I could buy a single Turbo X and move it wherever I need it?  I'm a single guy and even when I have company, we're always congregated in one room.
  
 One thing that really made me hesitate about Sonos is their notoriously bad standby power consumption.  The cost was another factor.  Sound quality was not a priority since I have a pretty sick headphone rig for my critical listening (I live in one side of a small duplex).  However, after factoring in cost, convenience, and energy efficiency, I still want something that sounds GOOD.
  
 The remarkable battery life is what originally attracted me to the Turbo X.  I never thought a battery-powered speaker could sound this good.
  
 Despite exceeding my expectations in some respects, I wasn't surprised that it couldn't better my Swan D1080MkII 08's.  Obviously the Swans have better, fuller bass.  The Swans probably also have slightly better treble and mid-range but my ears aren't a good judge of that (despite quick back-to-back comparisons).
  
 That said, I'm trying to downsize and will be selling my Swans in the near future.  The Turbo X is simply a better fit for my lifestyle.
  
 I haven't had the chance or opportunity to shop around or do blind comparisons or take measurements.  I haven't heard the aforementioned Sonos Play1's.  I haven't heard any other Bluetooth speakers worth remembering or mentioning.
  
 I've been alternating between turbo mode at level 9 and normal mode at level 10.  I'm pretty sure I'll stick with normal mode, but if I find that there's not much battery life difference between the two I'll go with turbo mode.  But based on the documentation, the battery drain associated with turbo mode wouldn't make the juice worth the squeeze.
  
 Sometimes I think about the gigabytes of data flowing from my phone (in my pocket) to my Turbo X, and I'm glad I don't want kids.


----------



## moedawg140

Thanks for your impressions, @dsticker!  Enjoy the portable goodness.


----------



## DaddyMojo

dsticker said:


> After the suggested burn-in period, I've been listening to the Turbo X for the last couple nights and every expectation has been met or exceeded.  I am a very happy customer.
> 
> The Turbo X is literally my first Bluetooth device.  I was originally considering a Sonos system to fill every room in my house, but when I heard about the Turbo X I thought, why pay over a thousand dollars for multiple Play 1 speakers when I could buy a single Turbo X and move it wherever I need it?  I'm a single guy and even when I have company, we're always congregated in one room.
> 
> ...


 
 Great comments and you just mentioned a speaker that I had not heard of too.  Great comments and if you don't mind, I would love to hear you update if you do ever get a chance to hear some other Bluetooth speakers, so that you can compare them.
  
 Cheers mate.


----------



## seeteeyou

Fantastic review and many thanks for other impressions, now I'm tempted to create dual-mono setup with two RIVA instead of one.
  
 Connect a pair of RCA interconnects to Hugo first, then we just need to add an adapter for each RIVA with something like this
  
 http://www.amazon.de/Bandridge-BAP331-BANDRIDGE-KABELADAPTER/dp/B0015YYOMA


----------



## moedawg140

seeteeyou said:


> Fantastic review and many thanks for other impressions, now I'm tempted to create dual-mono setup with two RIVA instead of one.
> 
> Connect a pair of RCA interconnects to Hugo first, then we just need to add an adapter for each RIVA with something like this
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Bandridge-BAP331-BANDRIDGE-KABELADAPTER/dp/B0015YYOMA


 
  
 Thanks for the comment, appreciate it!
  
 The thought of having not one, but _two _Turbo X's working in tandem would elicit this type of response:


----------



## seeteeyou

Another good thing about the identical 1/8" outputs of Hugo, we could simply stack one RIVA Turbo X on top of another like this and that's essentially a larger speaker system in dual stereo config
  




  
  
 Or even add two of these adapters
  




  
 We're going totally nuts like this


----------



## moedawg140

Very nice!  I would much rather have each Turbo X spread apart, for example, each Turbo X is placed on opposite sides of the room, or placed on all corners of the room to really that have immense, jaw-dropping auditory experience!


----------



## seeteeyou

http://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/Zones
 http://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/ZoneLink
  
 JRiver Media Center could handle multiple zones
  
 http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=58630.0
 http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=76331.0
 http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=76605.0
 http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=91450.0
 http://www.avsforum.com/forum/26-home-theater-computers/1353992-downmix-matrixing-7-1-pcm-5-1-4-0-a.html
  




  




  
  
 Someone else did that with an AVR instead
  
 http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=129528.0
  
  
 Triple-stacking DACs while hooking them up with 6 RIVA Turbo X could be great for playing multi-channel DSD? For instance, both iFi Nano iDSD and Geek Out are relatively affordable USB DACs with DSD decoding as well as a true line-out


----------



## Halonoonan

Anyone have any luck connecting this to a TV?


----------



## fredinfla

Any chance you have heard the klipsch kmh 3? Would love to get a comparison!


----------



## peanuthead

Has anyone had a chance to compare Riva to Audioengine B2?


----------



## immtbiker

seeteeyou said:


> Fantastic review and many thanks for other impressions, now I'm tempted to create dual-mono setup with two RIVA instead of one.


 
  
 Talking to a Riva salesperson (so sorry for not remembering her name) in the room at Canjam, she said one of the things that are in the works software-wise,
 is the ability to use two Turbos in left/right stereo mode.  So, there you go!
  
 I think that would be awesome. I would defeat the Surround mode button on them though.


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> Talking to a Riva salesperson (so sorry for not remembering her name) in the room at Canjam, she said one of the things that are in the works software-wise,
> is the ability to use two Turbos in left/right stereo mode.  So, there you go!
> 
> I think that would be awesome. I would defeat the Surround mode button on them though.




That would be great! As for Surround mode with 2 Turbo X's, I would want to try it out and hear if it sounds better than without the mode enabled. I bet if I surveyed 20 people there would be people that would prefer one over the other. 

How are you liking your Turbo X these days?


----------



## immtbiker

My latest Riva Turbo listening venture has been using it on my bedside table, about 3" from the wall, angled about 45° towards me,
 watching one episode Seasons 1-10 of Criminal Minds on Netflix every night before bed.
 These modern day "cop shows" have multi-layered highly engineered soundtracks that make watching so much more fulfilling than
 just watching it on your thin plasma/led flat screen TVs.
  
 When I do watch something on my living room 50" that has a great soundtrack (Survivor, etc.) I run an audio cable from the line out
 on the back of the TV to the Riva, and place it centrally under my coffee table directly in front of me, and the sound fills the room very
 nicely. The thin sound from the TV acts as the "center channel with 70% of the sound, and the Riva under the table fills in the listening
 environment with depth. Fun!


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> My latest Riva Turbo listening venture has been using it on my bedside table, about 3" from the wall, angled about 45° towards me,
> watching one episode Seasons 1-10 of Criminal Minds on Netflix every night before bed.
> These modern day "cop shows" have multi-layered highly engineered soundtracks that make watching so much more fulfilling than
> just watching it on your thin plasma/led flat screen TVs.
> ...




That sounds like a lot of fun. When I listen to music I like to put the Turbo X in a 45 degree angle about a foot from the wall. When I watch my TV shows on the Surface 2 Pro, I prefer to use the auxiliary input and place it at an angle towards me. 

I played the Turbo X pretty loud (Turbo Mode) for a few seconds at T.H.E. Show, Newport, today for demonstration purposes and it was pretty funny to see people turning around to look at what could be making such a loud (yet lovely sounding) noise!


----------



## moedawg140

I went to T.H.E. Show, Newport (Hotel Irvine) today, and not only brought my Turbo X along to demonstrate to anyone that wanted a listen, but I was able to meet up with Christine and Donald again from RIVA, as they have a showroom on the 10th floor demonstrating the Turbo X. One Turbo X is on the demo stand, but there is another Turbo X that is connected to a Vizio large screen TV and is being used as a surround sound speaker bar. This very deceptive surround sound speaker bar (the Turbo X) is easily filling the room with enveloping and engaging audio that is majestically conveying the demo that the large screen Vizio is playing. Simply amazing. 

Make sure to stop by the RIVA showroom this weekend (Saturday and Sunday) for the Turbo X show special. 

T.H.E. Show - 2015, RIVA style:



Donald demonstrating the RIVA




RIVA Worldwide


RIVA and competitors/runners up on demo stand


Some reading material - to be read while listening to the Turbo X


Get them while they are hot!


----------



## Netforce

moedawg140 said:


> I went to T.H.E. Show, Newport (Hotel Irvine) today, and not only brought my Turbo X along to demonstrate to anyone that wanted a listen, but I was able to meet up with Christine and Donald again from RIVA, as they have a showroom on the 10th floor demonstrating the Turbo X. One Turbo X is on the demo stand, but there is another Turbo X that is connected to a Vizio large screen TV and is being used as a surround sound speaker bar. This very deceptive surround sound speaker bar (the Turbo X) is easily filling the room with enveloping and engaging audio that is majestically conveying the demo that the large screen Vizio is playing. Simply amazing.
> 
> Make sure to stop by the RIVA showroom this weekend (Saturday and Sunday) for the Turbo X show special...


 
  
 Awesome! Heading there tomorrow myself. Is there a show discount?
  
*(Duplicate pictures edited by moderators…be kind to mobile users, please!)


----------



## moedawg140

netforce said:


> Awesome! Heading there tomorrow myself. Is there a show discount?




Nice to hear from you. Hoping you would have been at T.H.E. Show yesterday (Friday) and I could have shown you the Turbo X (and went in the RIVA room as well). 

There is a show special, and if you want the full details, you can email Christine: (christine@adxaudio.com). Worth checking out!


----------



## LFF

Just wanted to chime in. 
  
 Fantastic review!
  
I own TWO of these with TWO of the optional subwoofers. The RIVA Turbo X completely kills them. This has to be the best sounding portable speaker I have ever heard and I have heard a ton as my father owns about 20 of them....well...used to...he got rid of all of them after he stole my RIVA Turbo X.


----------



## Netforce

moedawg140 said:


> Nice to hear from you. Hoping you would have been at T.H.E. Show yesterday (Friday) and I could have shown you the Turbo X (and went in the RIVA room as well).
> 
> There is a show special, and if you want the full details, you can email Christine: (christine@adxaudio.com). Worth checking out!


 
 Wanted to make in today but wasn't able to unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Wouldn't mind hanging out with some peeps from CanJam again as that was tons of fun.
  
 Oh show special eh... Least Saturday I can finally hear all the hype and might pick one up....


----------



## moedawg140

netforce said:


> Wanted to make in today but wasn't able to unfortunately  . Wouldn't mind hanging out with some peeps from CanJam again as that was tons of fun.
> 
> Oh show special eh... Least Saturday I can finally hear all the hype and might pick one up....




It would be fun to hang out again, that's for sure. I won't be at T.H.E. Show tomorrow, but should be able to make Sunday. Have fun later today (Saturday) and hope to see you on Sunday!


----------



## Netforce

moedawg140 said:


> It would be fun to hang out again, that's for sure. I won't be at T.H.E. Show tomorrow, but should be able to make Sunday. Have fun later today (Saturday) and hope to see you on Sunday!


 
 Ahh thats a shame you can't make it Saturday, I'll be there Sunday also probably will duck out a tad early to make it for a friends show in LA. See you Sunday


----------



## moedawg140

lff said:


> Just wanted to chime in.
> 
> Fantastic review!
> 
> I own TWO of these with TWO of the optional subwoofers. The RIVA Turbo X completely kills them. This has to be the best sounding portable speaker I have ever heard and I have heard a ton as my father owns about 20 of them....well...used to...he got rid of all of them after he stole my RIVA Turbo X.




Thanks, appreciate the comment!

Regarding your (your father's now) Turbo X, I see that your location is Southern California - this would be a perfect time to purchase a new Turbo X for yourself, especially during the show special! :bigsmile_face:

If you do attend T.H.E. Show this weekend, hope to see you there on Sunday!


----------



## immtbiker

It looks like the Riva carry bags on the table are in Moe's picture:
  

  
 This bag is a *HUGE *bonus with this Bluetooth speaker. Worth it's weight in *GOLD *(although they don't really weigh much)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Perfect fit and also holds cables and accessories. Nice touch. Little things like this helps make a vendor so special.


----------



## Halonoonan

Have a question for all of those that have heard this compared to similarly priced computer monitors. I'm looking for something to listen to music and use with my TV. On a sound comparison, do these sound the same, better or worse then something like the JBL lsr 305s or similar products? Not talking about size, Bluetooth etc, just based on sound.


----------



## SoAmusing777

lff said:


> Just wanted to chime in.
> 
> Fantastic review!
> 
> I own TWO of these with TWO of the optional subwoofers. The RIVA Turbo X completely kills them. This has to be the best sounding portable speaker I have ever heard and I have heard a ton as my father owns about 20 of them....well...used to...he got rid of all of them after he stole my RIVA Turbo X.


 
 Coming from you, this has a lot of weight for me. Kills them you say? Wow. I had never heard of those that you gave the link for though. 20? Goodness. Well, I know what my next toy is going to be! I wish the Turbo X was more rugged though.


----------



## moedawg140

soamusing777 said:


> Coming from you, this has a lot of weight for me. Kills them you say? Wow. I had never heard of those that you gave the link for though. 20? Goodness. Well, I know what my next toy is going to be! I wish the Turbo X was more rugged though.




The Turbo X is splash-proof/resistant and has a rubber compartment below the speaker that can come off and be placed in the auxiliary ports in rear of the speaker to protect them from moisture/splashes. Also, RIVA's felt-lined case keeps the Turbo X protected as well. I even tried playing the Turbo X while it was in the RIVA case - like a boom box (carried it via top handle) - and it sounded pretty darn good!


----------



## SoAmusing777

moedawg140 said:


> The Turbo X is splash-proof/resistant and has a rubber compartment below the speaker that can come off and be placed in the auxiliary ports in rear of the speaker to protect them from moisture/splashes. Also, RIVA's felt-lined case keeps the Turbo X protected as well. I even tried playing the Turbo X while it was in the RIVA case - like a boom box (carried it via top handle) - and it sounded pretty darn good!


 
 I knew about that, but thanks for telling me  It's just that the outside is glossy, and while looking good, is scratch prone. I guess this would be fine poolside or at the beach on a towel. I wonder if this could be mounted on a bicycle. How do you think it would fare on a hiking trip? I would think that the case would muffle the sound, and you'd lose a good bit of quality going that route. I would say that because it sounds so amazing, putting it in the case brings it down to a bit above average level, haha.


----------



## moedawg140

soamusing777 said:


> I knew about that, but thanks for telling me  It's just that the outside is glossy, and while looking good, is scratch prone. I guess this would be fine poolside or at the beach on a towel. I wonder if this could be mounted on a bicycle. How do you think it would fare on a hiking trip? I would think that the case would muffle the sound, and you'd lose a good bit of quality going that route. I would say that because it sounds so amazing, putting it in the case brings it down to a bit above average level, haha.




No worries. I never want to assume. I believe that while the Turbo X is pretty small in stature relative to the awesome sound it produces, I wouldn't mount it to a bicycle as it is a little bit too large for the handlebars, in my opinion. If you wanted to mount a RIVA product, the smaller RIVA S (available in the near future) would be a much better choice as it is a lot smaller and around one third of the weight of the Turbo X. 

Regarding placing it in the case or in a backpack while hiking, the Turbo X can emit music very loudly (especially with the Turbo mode enabled), that any bit of muffled music will be minimal, to say the least. 

Either way, you have 90 days to try it out. If you love it, keep it. If not, you will receive a refund, no questions asked. 

Good luck!


----------



## SoAmusing777

moedawg140 said:


> No worries. I never want to assume. I believe that while the Turbo X is pretty small in stature relative to the awesome sound it produces, I wouldn't mount it to a bicycle as it is a little bit too large for the handlebars, in my opinion. If you wanted to mount a RIVA product, the smaller RIVA S (available in the near future) would be a much better choice as it is a lot smaller and around one third of the weight of the Turbo X.
> 
> Regarding placing it in the case or in a backpack while hiking, the Turbo X can emit music very loudly (especially with the Turbo mode enabled), that any bit of muffled music will be minimal, to say the least.
> 
> ...


 
 Right. Gotcha. 

 Which bluetooth spec is this using? 3.0? 4.0? It has Apt-X, so it's making me think it uses at least 3.0.
 It says it's best to play it near a wall 3-6 inches, so is that with the speaker facing the wall, so the sound is hitting the wall, or facing away from the wall? I'm guessing towards it.
 And how well does this fare towards water? So if one wanted to take it on a boat, near the pool, beachside, or it just started raining on a day outside, what do you think?


----------



## SoAmusing777

Oluv's gadgets said this: 
While even cheaper I found the Harman Kardon Onyx Studio to outperform the RIVA Turbo X as well, but I wouldn't regard the Onyx Studio as that portable, not to mention its battery life which is not even close to that of the Turbo X. One has also to remember that the Onyx Studio doesn't manage to keep up the sound quality and loudness when run from its internal battery. From battery both Onyx Studio and RIVA Turbo X will reach about the same maximum volume with the Onyx Studio distorting even slightly more, but having a deeper bass at the same time, still quite impressive for the Turbo X which is much more compact and easier to be taken around.

 How do you all feel about this?


----------



## moedawg140

soamusing777 said:


> Right. Gotcha.
> 
> 
> Which bluetooth spec is this using? 3.0? 4.0? It has Apt-X, so it's making me think it uses at least 3.0.
> ...




The Turbo X uses the latest in Bluetooth (Bluetooth 4.0) and supports the audio codecs SBC, AAC, and aptX. 

With reference to speaker positions, there is no one way to position it that will be optimal for everyone, based on a multitude of factors (room size and acoustics, sitting location relative to speaker(s), etcetera). Try out every speaker position you can think of to arrive at a position that most suits you. 

Regarding water resistance, as long as you do not submerge the Turbo X and use the I/O cover in the rear of the speaker when water splashes on the speaker and give additional protection for the inputs, you should be okay. RIVA states "We do not recommend leaving it outside in the elements, but it can handle splashes by the pool, jacuzzi and more." With this said, I am not liable for any damages should you damage your Turbo X in any way.


----------



## SoAmusing777

moedawg140 said:


> The Turbo X uses the latest in Bluetooth (Bluetooth 4.0) and supports the audio codecs SBC, AAC, and aptX.
> 
> With reference to speaker positions, there is no one way to position it that will be optimal for everyone, based on a multitude of factors (room size and acoustics, sitting location relative to speaker(s), etcetera). Try out every speaker position you can think of to arrive at a position that most suits you.
> 
> Regarding water resistance, as long as you do not submerge the Turbo X and use the I/O cover in the rear of the speaker when water splashes on the speaker and give additional protection for the inputs, you should be okay. RIVA states "We do not recommend leaving it outside in the elements, but it can handle splashes by the pool, jacuzzi and more." With this said, I am not liable for any damages should you damage your Turbo X in any way.


 
 Yeah, I knew about the codecs, but nowhere I could find had the bluetooth spec listed.

 Got itt. 

 Gotcha. Dude, I wouldn't hold you liable. Thanks so much! Mine should get here Tuesday. Any thoughts on this vs the Onyx studio?


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> My latest Riva Turbo listening venture has been using it on my bedside table, about 3" from the wall, angled about 45° towards me,
> watching one episode Seasons 1-10 of Criminal Minds on Netflix every night before bed.
> These modern day "cop shows" have multi-layered highly engineered soundtracks that make watching so much more fulfilling than
> just watching it on your thin plasma/led flat screen TVs.
> ...




The last few days I've been having fun (great word to describe it by the way) with the Turbo X as an additional stereo speaker for my 55 inch Samsung. I connected the Turbo X via line out and a 15 ft extended audio cable, and found that putting it in the corner (to the right of the TV) sounds amazing, and placing it directly to the left of me on the desk with the Turbo X angled towards me sounds great as well. I am going to try more speaker positions to find out what sounds and feels the best to me.


----------



## Halonoonan

I currently am using a set of Audioengine a2+ for listening to music. I'm looking for something more portable. Will the Ruva turbo x be a major drop off in sound quality (clarity, base etc)?


----------



## dsticker

Quote:


halonoonan said:


> I currently am using a set of Audioengine a2+ for listening to music. I'm looking for something more portable. Will the Ruva turbo x be a major drop off in sound quality (clarity, base etc)?


 
  
 I was using the Swan D1080MkII 08's for all my non-headphone listening, and although they probably aren't quite in the same league as your Audioengine's they're still very capable.
  
 I haven't used the Swans at all since getting the Turbo.  That's not to say the Turbo beats the Swans; I just prefer their portability and am willing to make *slight* sacrifices in regard to audio quality.  If bass is really important to you, the Turbo might disappoint you.  It definitely can't compete with the Swans.  But as others have mentioned, placement is very important with the Turbo.  When sitting 6-12 inches from a corner or a wall, the bass is pretty good.  When sitting in the middle of the room or outside, the bass is lacking.  But even with optimal placement, the bass can't match my Swans.
  
 As for clarity, I can't tell any difference between the Turbo and the Swans.
  
 Keep in mind that comparing two ~10 pound speakers with the Turbo isn't quite a fair fight.  But the Turbo almost pulls it off.  In my opinion the bass is still impressive, even outdoors, when you consider that it's a tiny little Bluetooth speaker.  I honestly didn't think a speaker this small could sound this good.  And on top of the sound quality and portability, you get insane battery life and great build quality too.  I highly recommend the Turbo X.


----------



## SoAmusing777

dsticker said:


> Quote:
> 
> I was using the Swan D1080MkII 08's for all my non-headphone listening, and although they probably aren't quite in the same league as your Audioengine's they're still very capable.
> 
> ...


 
 I honestly feel like wired and PORTABLE wireless speakers shouldn't be compared. You can only do so much with what you have.


----------



## SoAmusing777

halonoonan said:


> Have a question for all of those that have heard this compared to similarly priced computer monitors. I'm looking for something to listen to music and use with my TV. On a sound comparison, do these sound the same, better or worse then something like the JBL lsr 305s or similar products? Not talking about size, Bluetooth etc, just based on sound.


 
 Worse than the JBL LSR 305's. Not a lot worse, but certainly worse. The 305's are the bomb. The 305's will go a lot louder, lower (the Riva is solid down to 60hz, then has a huge drop off after down to 50hz, after which, there is nothing), have a bigger soundstage and better imaging, will be more linear, have better quality, and idk what else to say on that. How much better, I'm not exactly sure, but it is a significant enough amount to notice. The RIVA Turbo X is an amazing piece of equipment though, and that's coming from someone with the experience to back up that statement. I absolutely love it.


----------



## moedawg140

The one, the only, @jude made the big time!  He wrote an awesome review of the RIVA Turbo X in the most recent Head-Fi Buying Guide (2015 Summer Buying Guide).  What am I kidding - he's been big time for quite a while!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Here is the link to his review:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/a/head-fi-buying-guide-desktop-portable-speakers#user_riva_turbo_x


----------



## DaddyMojo

I saw that and was going to post something, but I saw that moedog140 had already done so, so I was late.  But I did want to point out that he raved about it, saying it was some of the best Bluetooth music he had heard to date.  Now that is both defining and reaffirming some of the other comments that were made on the sound quality of this system.  I have put a check mark by it for my next purchase.


----------



## moedawg140

daddymojo said:


> I saw that and was going to post something, but I saw that *moedog140 *had already done so, so I was late.  But I did want to point out that he raved about it, saying it was some of the best Bluetooth music he had heard to date.  Now that is both defining and reaffirming some of the other comments that were made on the sound quality of this system.  I have put a check mark by it for my next purchase.


 
  
*moedawg140 *definitely likes the RIVA Turbo X.  I get the most use out of it as an extra stereo TV speaker.


----------



## immtbiker

The Buyers Guide is a good read. Can't imagine the work that the guys put into it.


----------



## Halonoonan

Just ordered mine today. Can't wait for it to arrive on Saturday.


----------



## moedawg140

halonoonan said:


> Just ordered mine today. Can't wait for it to arrive on Saturday.


 
  
 Nice!  What color did you order?


----------



## Halonoonan

I got black


----------



## SoAmusing777

halonoonan said:


> I got black


 
  I got white. Quite apple-esque, even though I don't like them. I do like the colouring. Figured it was more mainstream premium looking since it's not rugged at all. Plus white does well outside not attracting heat.


----------



## Halonoonan

Ya I bet the white looks good. The black will just look better for my setup for when I use it as a TV speaker.


----------



## SoAmusing777

halonoonan said:


> Ya I bet the white looks good. The black will just look better for my setup for when I use it as a TV speaker.


 
 It so does. I agree, better black with your setup.


----------



## moedawg140

halonoonan said:


> I got black




Nice! 

Don't worry about the Turbo X attracting heat (perhaps unless you live in 118 degree Palm Springs, California type of weather), but in my experience I haven't had any issues at all regarding heat when I use my Black Turbo X for hours outside.


----------



## Halonoonan

moedawg140 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Don't worry about the Turbo X attracting heat (perhaps unless you live in 118 degree Palm Springs, California type of weather), but in my experience I haven't had any issues at all regarding heat when I use my Black Turbo X for hours outside.



Haha. That's exactly where I live (Palm Desert actually). But I didn't get it for outside anyways.


----------



## Halonoonan

Got mine today. Only got to play for a short time but it sounds great so far.


----------



## DaddyMojo

I hope you will do a review when it comes, even a few choice comments.


----------



## Halonoonan

daddymojo said:


> I hope you will do a review when it comes, even a few choice comments.



Sure. I've he it for a few days now and I love it. I am by no means an "audiophile" but I do like music to sound good. To me it's great. I've been moving from room to room throughout the day and that's the best part. It so easy to just move around. 
I also have been using for TV. Regular TV shows just sound whatever but there was a movie on earlier today and man it sounded great. Really improved on the normal sound from my tv. 
To me the bass is actually pretty darn good and the clarity is great. 
If you specific questions let me know. 
But overall I absolutely love it.


----------



## Valens7

I received my Turbo X yesterday, and wow! To be honest, I was not expecting this speaker to live up to significant hype that it has garnered among enthusiasts. Happily, my pessimism proved baseless. The Turbo X is truly an exquisite piece of kit, both aesthetically and sonically. Considering CEO Donald North's considerable design expertise, I can't say that I'm surprised. I am, however, finding myself routinely shocked by the high quality and coherence of the Turbo X's presentation.
  
 Later, as I grow more accustomed to the Turbo X's sound, I may post some more of my thoughts/impressions on here. In the meantime, I'd be happy to answer any questions that prospective buyers may have. At this early stage, however, I have no reservations about offering a hearty "well done" to RIVA Audio! My expectations have been quite thoroughly exceeded. Personally, I'd love to see what Don and his team could do in the desktop realm. I suspect that a 2.0/2.1 system with the Turbo X's sound signature would be quite spectacular. Give me an excuse to ditch my Klipsch ProMedia system, I beg you!


----------



## SoAmusing777

valens7 said:


> I suspect that a 2.0/2.1 system with the Turbo X's sound signature would be quite spectacular. Give me an excuse to ditch my Klipsch ProMedia system, I beg you!


 
  Two JBL LSR 305's, and a Presonus Temblor T10 sub. That was my upgrade to my promedia. It is quite the change too.


----------



## DaddyMojo

One, thanks for taking time to keep this thread alive. Second, now that is a great first impression to add to other comments made. Have you had any problem with the connectivity or set-up?


----------



## Valens7

soamusing777 said:


> Two JBL LSR 305's, and a Presonus Temblor T10 sub. That was my upgrade to my promedia. It is quite the change too.


 

 Interesting, I'll have to look into those components. Thanks for the tip, man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


daddymojo said:


> One, thanks for taking time to keep this thread alive. Second, now that is a great first impression to add to other comments made. Have you had any problem with the connectivity or set-up?


 
  
 Thanks, it's my pleasure! The OP's write-up is spectacular, so we'd all be remiss if we let this post slip too far away from page one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As for setup, I did have a bit of trouble getting the battery charged up yesterday. I didn't realize that the battery switch needed to be pushed on before it would accept a charge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was a bit of misunderstanding on my part, though. Other than that minor bother, the entire experience of using the Turbo X has been totally seamless. The interface is quite intuitive, as high-end Bluetooth speakers go, and connectivity is exemplary. I can place the Turbo X anywhere in my condo, and the signal quality does not suffer. Can't ask for much more than that!


----------



## SoAmusing777

valens7 said:


> Interesting, I'll have to look into those components. Thanks for the tip, man!


 
 Yup, the whole setup will cost you around $500, but it hits WELL above its price point. I will never spend anymore on speakers or go any further with what I have due to headphones being way better for the price as well as it just sounding that great. The only thing I would change is the DAC. I bought some XLR cables and stands for the setup too. I'd recommend it to everyone. The JBL LSR305's can be gotten at Guitar Center, then the sub at ProAudioStar. I got mine new for $269 I think? NEW. Not used. The JBL's were $112.50 each. Maybe you can get PaS to give you a deal on all 3. That's just how I did it. I got a steal too.


----------



## moedawg140

halonoonan said:


> Haha. That's exactly where I live (Palm Desert actually). But I didn't get it for outside anyways.


 
  
 I like to visit that area from time to time.  Also, it isn't too far from one of the best outlets I've been to - Desert Hills Premium Outlets in Cabazon!
  
 Have you been to the Palm Springs Aerial Tramway?  I went a few years ago, and it was simply breathtaking.
  


halonoonan said:


> Sure. I've he it for a few days now and I love it. I am by no means an "audiophile" but I do like music to sound good. To me it's great. I've been moving from room to room throughout the day and that's the best part. It so easy to just move around.
> I also have been using for TV. Regular TV shows just sound whatever but there was a movie on earlier today and man it sounded great. Really improved on the normal sound from my tv.
> To me the bass is actually pretty darn good and the clarity is great.
> If you specific questions let me know.
> But overall I absolutely love it.


 
  
 The Turbo X enhances regular TV viewing, but the multi-channel movie audio takes the Turbo X to another level of refinement - simply a smile-inducing experience.
  


valens7 said:


> I received my Turbo X yesterday, and wow! To be honest, I was not expecting this speaker to live up to significant hype that it has garnered among enthusiasts. Happily, my pessimism proved baseless. The Turbo X is truly an exquisite piece of kit, both aesthetically and sonically. Considering CEO Donald North's considerable design expertise, I can't say that I'm surprised. I am, however, finding myself routinely shocked by the high quality and coherence of the Turbo X's presentation.
> 
> Later, as I grow more accustomed to the Turbo X's sound, I may post some more of my thoughts/impressions on here. In the meantime, I'd be happy to answer any questions that prospective buyers may have. At this early stage, however, I have no reservations about offering a hearty "well done" to RIVA Audio! My expectations have been quite thoroughly exceeded. Personally, I'd love to see what Don and his team could do in the desktop realm. I suspect that a 2.0/2.1 system with the Turbo X's sound signature would be quite spectacular. Give me an excuse to ditch my Klipsch ProMedia system, I beg you!


 
  
 Congrats, and nice impressions, thanks for sharing!  
  
 Despite the justified "hype" in my and a lot of listener's opinions, what's great is that anyone can try out the Turbo X if they are on the fence, with a 90 day money back guarantee.  That alone is enough for people to lower any pre-conceived apprehensions because if a person doesn't like it, they can receive their money back, no questions asked.
  


daddymojo said:


> One, thanks for taking time to keep this thread alive. Second, now that is a great first impression to add to other comments made. Have you had any problem with the connectivity or set-up?


 
  
 How are you enjoying yours these days, DaddyMojo?
  


valens7 said:


> ...Thanks, it's my pleasure! The OP's write-up is spectacular, so we'd all be remiss if we let this post slip too far away from page one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, Valens7, appreciate the kind words.  One thing I like to do is instead of turning off and on the Turbo X via capacitive power button, I just push the BATT button in the back of the unit so it turns off immediately.  As soon as I push the BATT button back in again, the Turbo X powers up immediately (within 3 seconds for lights and 10 seconds to emit sound).  So it's basically an instantaneous way to power on and off the Turbo X instead of emitting the capacitive buttons first, then pressing the power button to turn the Turbo X off, and then emitting the capacitive buttons again to press the power button to turn the Turbo X on.


----------



## punit

Can I connect this to my Macbook & Mac mini through bluetooth & play muisc through itunes ?


----------



## Audio Addict

punit said:


> Can I connect this to my Macbook & Mac mini through bluetooth & play muisc through itunes ?




I do not know much about Apple products but the Turbo X paired easily with my Dell laptop using Bluetooth.


----------



## moedawg140

audio addict said:


> I do not know much about Apple products but the Turbo X paired easily with my Dell laptop using Bluetooth.


 
  
 Thanks for your input.  When you are watching anything where lips move via Bluetooth, are you running into any delay issues?


----------



## Audio Addict

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks for your input.  When you are watching anything where lips move via Bluetooth, are you running into any delay issues?


 
  
 Sorry, I have only listened to music through the Turbo X so I can't answer the question.


----------



## moedawg140

audio addict said:


> Sorry, I have only listened to music through the Turbo X so I can't answer the question.


 
  
 No worries at all, appreciate the response.  When I watch TV while using the Turbo X and my JBL Bluetooth speaker, I use the AUX function (hard-wire cable), so the moving lips match the speakers' audio.


----------



## Valens7

moedawg140 said:


> The Turbo X enhances regular TV viewing, but the multi-channel movie audio takes the Turbo X to another level of refinement - simply a smile-inducing experience.


 
  
 I agree, the "Surround" mode is impressively well implemented. What I like about it is that, in practice, it deviates very little from the default presentation. It produces a more expansive soundstage without sacrificing weight and clarity. The Turbo X is a genuinely excellent companion speaker for anyone who routinely finds themselves watching videos and/or gaming on the go. It's always nice when marketing dovetails with reality! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


moedawg140 said:


> One thing I like to do is instead of turning off and on the Turbo X via capacitive power button, I just push the BATT button in the back of the unit so it turns off immediately.  As soon as I push the BATT button back in again, the Turbo X powers up immediately (within 3 seconds for lights and 10 seconds to emit sound).  So it's basically an instantaneous way to power on and off the Turbo X instead of emitting the capacitive buttons first, then pressing the power button to turn the Turbo X off, and then emitting the capacitive buttons again to press the power button to turn the Turbo X on.


 
  
 Good tip, this. It was after reading this suggestion in your original post that I realized turning on the battery was necessary to engage charging.


----------



## Valens7

moedawg140 said:


> When you are watching anything where lips move via Bluetooth, are you running into any delay issues?


 
  
 I've synced the Turbo X with both my iPhone and MacBook Air, and its audio playback of videos is free of any noticeable delay.
  
 Unfortunately, I've encountered a small problem with the Turbo X's performance. Has anyone else noticed that, at moderate to high volume, the Turbo X gets a bit tizzy with some music? I've noticed the problem in more dynamic tracks, particularly piano pieces with plenty of dynamics. I just wanted to check if anyone else has experienced this issue, and, if so, whether it's normal.


----------



## Valens7

Anyone have any thoughts on my issue? It's not a deal breaker, but I'd like to know if it's a typical limitation of the Turbo X.


----------



## Donald North

Can you elaborate on and describe more this tizzy sound characteristic?


----------



## Valens7

Oh, hey Don! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, it's kind of difficult to put in to words. The issue tends to manifest itself most clearly in dynamic, treble-prominent segments of music. Perhaps it's some kind of chassis resonance? The "tizz" sounds like unwanted vibration, near as I can discern. Of course, there's a chance that the distortion – if that's the right word – could be driver related, too. I'm more inclined to suspect the latter, actually, as lowering the volume level does not seem to eliminate the problem.
  
 Is any of that helpful?


----------



## Donald North

Thanks for this info. Do you only hear with a Bluetooth source or do you also hear it through the 3.5mm aux input?


----------



## Valens7

Both. It's consistent, too. That is, replaying the same music doesn't yield a different result; the tizz is always in the same place(s).


----------



## Donald North

I would like to test your speaker. Let's exchange your unit for a new one. Kindly PM me with your details and I will make arrangements.


----------



## bobeau

I've had this speaker for about a month now... pretty much blown away by it.  Most impressive is the clarity and the volume.  It fills my 730 sqft loft (primary space 16 x 40 ft) quite well.  It definitely seems to defy the laws of physics.  If I had any criticism for the sound it would be some lack at the very top - for the implementation the software is a bit buggy w/ the Audio cues and iPhone app.  Thankfully those things can be upgraded in time.


----------



## Tommylb

Hi all !
  
 I love my RIVA X. I bought it 1 month ago, a cool device for the summer party on beach with a few freinds
 Sound quality is far better than my old Big Jambox that I have since 2 years.
  
 That said, I have one little problem with my RIVA X. It is battery saving.
  
 I always forget to shut it down with the red switch behind and it seems that if we don't switch it off the battery slowly drains out.
 When I come back I few days later my RIVA X is out of battery. That is annoying, because when I need it, it is often out of battery.
  
 Do you have the same problem ?


----------



## riva audio

Hi Tommy,

Thanks for your comment. First, if you are using Turbo X mostly indoors, you can keep it plugged into the wall with the DC charger and not use the battery at all. The speaker does not need to be charged or running on battery to operate. The purpose of the battery is to use it when it’s not plugged into the AC outlet.

The Turbo X will stay on continuously while it is Bluetooth paired. If you turn off Bluetooth on your phone, causing Turbo X to go into pairing mode, after approximately 5 minutes it will then automatically power off. However, it will still slowly drain the battery and up to 9 days later, fully drain the battery. To prevent this, you would need to push outwards the red battery button.


----------



## Valens7

Given the issue(s) I had been experiencing with my Turbo X, I thought that I'd report back my latest experience. That is, everything's been fixed! After contacting Don, he dispatched a replacement speaker to me straightaway. Comparison testing between the new speaker and the old revealed that, as I hoped/suspected, the distortion that is present in the latter is due to some sort internal defect rather than a design limitation of the Turbo X. The new speaker handles everything I throw at it with aplomb. And I am very pleased! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Major thanks to Mr. North, for taking the time to resolve my situation so expeditiously. I can't say that I'm surprised by the quality of his – and, by extension, RIVA's – customer service, but I am grateful.


----------



## dsticker

^ Awesome.  I love reading customer service success stories like yours, particularly since I'm a fellow Turbo X buyer.  When I initially read your complaint I thought it was a minor issue of sonic preference.  But upon seeing the response it got and the end result, I'm very impressed.  I look forward to whatever RIVA brings next.


----------



## SoAmusing777

I played the turbo at max volume with turbo enabled, and I believe the speakers have been somewhat blown. This is not a case of too much volume, because when connected by bluetooth, the volume control on the speaker controls the BT volume control on my phone and vice versa, so it's not like I'm pushing it past it's normal capabilities. The same goes for effect. I have EQ effects off, so no bass boost or anything. I bought it new directly from Riva as well, so, not too sure what to do. I actually would prefer to just get a refund, or at least a replacement/repair. Prefer the refund due to my experience and lack of funds as of late.


----------



## moedawg140

soamusing777 said:


> I played the turbo at max volume with turbo enabled, and I believe the speakers have been somewhat blown. This is not a case of too much volume, because when connected by bluetooth, the volume control on the speaker controls the BT volume control on my phone and vice versa, so it's not like I'm pushing it past it's normal capabilities. The same goes for effect. I have EQ effects off, so no bass boost or anything. I bought it new directly from Riva as well, so, not too sure what to do. I actually would prefer to just get a refund, or at least a replacement/repair. Prefer the refund due to my experience and lack of funds as of late.


 
  
 Have you contacted RIVA directly?  If not, that would be my next (first) step.


----------



## SoAmusing777

moedawg140 said:


> Have you contacted RIVA directly?  If not, that would be my next (first) step.


 
 Sure have. I'm awaiting response. Just wanted to let people know.


----------



## moedawg140

soamusing777 said:


> Sure have. I'm awaiting response. Just wanted to let people know.




Great, thanks for the clarification. As long as you are within the 90 days, RIVA should have your back with regards to a requested refund. Wishing all goes well for you. 

I've been running the Turbo X for a while, almost everyday as a television speaker, and as a Bluetooth speaker, setting it up at various practice locations playing at either 10 or Turbo when we go live. 

The Turbo X has been for me like a gift that keeps giving.


----------



## SoAmusing777

moedawg140 said:


> Great, thanks for the clarification. As long as you are within the 90 days, RIVA should have your back with regards to a requested refund. Wishing all goes well for you.
> 
> I've been running the Turbo X for a while, almost everyday as a television speaker, and as a Bluetooth speaker, setting it up at various practice locations playing at either 10 or Turbo when we go live.
> 
> The Turbo X has been for me like a gift that keeps giving.


 
 Sure thing. Nah, I'm barely over. I purchased on 6/15, so 15days past, but credit card company would have my back with purchase protection since it's within 120days. I never have used Turbo for longer periods till recently, so it's funny it's a bit over the 90days. Thanks though.

 Right on man. It really is an incredible piece though.


----------



## bobeau

moedawg140 said:


> I've been running the Turbo X for a while, almost everyday as a television speaker, and as a Bluetooth speaker, setting it up at various practice locations playing at either 10 or Turbo when we go live.
> 
> The Turbo X has been for me like a gift that keeps giving.


 
  
 I also have been using it daily as a TV speaker, usually on Turbo at max or close to it.  Truly amazing little speaker.  Not too long ago my receiver died which drove a pair of Magnepan MMGs... I've decided this is good enough and will probably sell the speakers.


----------



## roperc3

Hi folks,
  
 Bought my Riva Turbo X on Monday, been playing around with it since... so far I'm a little underwhelmed.  I'm not sure if it's just me, but I've found the sound to be quite muffled - as if it was wrapped in a towel or something.
  
 I'm used to listening to a Logitech S715i on AC power, and to me the Turbo X sounds more muddied, with less defined treble, and less sound separation (even when using AC power).
  
 I'm happy to note that there's FAR less distortion on the Turbo X though, and of course the battery will last much longer than the S715i.
  
 I use a DX90 and aux. cable for listening to music.  All my music is FLAC.  I don't use Bluetooth at all but unfortunately all portable powered speakers seem to be Bluetooth speakers which is why I did my research and bought the Turbo X. 
  
 Anyone got any tips for getting the most out of the Riva for my set-up?  Would the phono amp mode help?  Is there a required burn-in period?
  
 Thanks for the help.
  
 Chris


----------



## Valens7

Hm, "muffled" is not a word that I would use to describe the Turbo X. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to own a Harmon Kardon GO+PLAY II, which was highly regarded as a fairly TOTL portable several years ago. The Turbo X cleaned its clock so thoroughly that I ended up giving the GO+PLAY II to a friend as a gift almost immediately after comparing the two. But, then again, I have no idea what your ears are used to vis a vis your previous experience with portable speakers. Maybe try out the Surround setting, see if that makes any positive difference?


----------



## roperc3

Perhaps muffled isn't the right word.  Let me try and explain this way: it sounds like the filter knob on a mixing console isn't fully to the right.  It sounds like it's 2/3rds or half way, meaning some of the higher frequencies aren't heard or if they are they don't sound crisp.  I first heard this when listening to a comparison between the Riva and the Infinity One on Youtube (binaural recording through headphones).  The Infinity One sounded much clearer to my ears, but had horrendous distortion problems.  So I went for the Turbo X thinking it might sound a bit brighter and clearer in real life.  Unfortunately that's not what I've found, which is strange when you consider the S715i is much older device.
  
 I guess what I'm trying to establish is if I've a faulty unit or high expectations


----------



## darinf

roperc3 said:


> Perhaps muffled isn't the right word.  Let me try and explain this way: it sounds like the filter knob on a mixing console isn't fully to the right.  It sounds like it's 2/3rds or half way, meaning some of the higher frequencies aren't heard or if they are they don't sound crisp.  I first heard this when listening to a comparison between the Riva and the Infinity One on Youtube (binaural recording through headphones).  The Infinity One sounded much clearer to my ears, but had horrendous distortion problems.  So I went for the Turbo X thinking it might sound a bit brighter and clearer in real life.  Unfortunately that's not what I've found, which is strange when you consider the S715i is much older device.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to establish is if I've a faulty unit or high expectations


 
 My first reaction when hearing your description of the sound was that your unit is possibly defective. You should e-mail the folks at Riva.
  
 I have two of them and bought one for my father. None of them are what I would characterize as muffled at all. They sound pretty well balanced. The highs are clear and detailed without being harsh.


----------



## jh20001

I used to have a Jam party or something but it eventually stopped working because I left it out in the sun for too long (oops ^^). I almost got one of those beats ones, but someone advised against it (just a trendy name). I fell upon a few reads about the Riva, but I never heard of Riva before (from anywhere). POC likes them http://pocinc.net/blog/technology-news/rivas-turbo-x-a-multidimensional-speaker-experience , although CNET I remember (can’t find link) said it wasn’t “perfect”, but still came in high in their approval. The guy at BB bragged about it when I spoke to him, but they didn’t have any which I thought was a “of course…why wouldn’t you have what I’m looking for” moment (felt like I was at Wally World). When I found this review. Holy jesus, now we're talking! So I bought one. Way more expensive than my little Jam speaker, but I feel like I bought a portable speaker bar thing instead. It’s much bigger than my Jam but still perfect to carry around and it sounds really really....REALLY good.


----------



## moedawg140

Welcome to the thread, @jh20001, and glad you like the TURBO X!  I've been listening to it since I've owned it, and still does not cease to sound amazing.  Just saw Inside Out on my computer/server, TV and RIVA hooked up...seriously good times.  Pixar does like to make their childrens films very adult-themed though, my goodness! 
  
 Enjoy your TURBO X!


----------



## jh20001

moedawg140 said:


> Welcome to the thread, @jh20001, and glad you like the TURBO X!  I've been listening to it since I've owned it, and still does not cease to sound amazing.  Just saw Inside Out on my computer/server, TV and RIVA hooked up...seriously good times.  Pixar does like to make their childrens films very adult-themed though, my goodness!
> 
> Enjoy your TURBO X!


 
  
 I haven't seen that one just yet. You mean no ore innocent Toy Stories? haha. I planned on watching it with my little siblings when they come to visit. I always try to have one of the latest family genre movies on standby for them since my folks can be a little...obsessive about keeping them smothered away from just about everything in the world.


----------



## moedawg140

jh20001 said:


> I haven't seen that one just yet. You mean no ore innocent Toy Stories? haha. I planned on watching it with my little siblings when they come to visit. I always try to have one of the latest family genre movies on standby for them since my folks can be a little...obsessive about keeping them smothered away from just about everything in the world.


 
  
 It's a good movie, but wow.   Don't want to give anything up, but it's worth the time to watch it.  _Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs_ (1 and 2) are good family genre movies as well.  And anything with explosions, etc. sounds amazeballs on the TURBO X.


----------



## Pedro Oliveira

I think that the onyx has domr kind of distortion too.... I had one and even at half volume if the low end wa too demanding the front speakers seemed to rattle a bit....

Have u ever compared the onyx to the onyx 2 and the jbl xtreme?

What are the differences between the onyx 1 and 2... Besides the mic and the rubber finnish on the back, the internals and soind quality are exactly the same?

Cheers....


----------



## Sound Eq

can i ask, i leased a car and i can not install a car audio system, how would the riva turbo x sound in a car


----------



## moedawg140

sound eq said:


> can i ask, i leased a car and i can not install a car audio system, how would the riva turbo x sound in a car


 
  
 It depends since every car model is different and will sound different with the TURBO X in there.
  
 At least in my friend's Ford Flex, my TURBO X sounded really good in there - it can get very loud in such a small space, no doubt about that.
  
 Just make sure the TURBO X is in a secure location!
  
 Are you looking to purchase a TURBO X?


----------



## Sound Eq

moedawg140 said:


> It depends since every car model is different and will sound different with the TURBO X in there.
> 
> At least in my friend's Ford Flex, my TURBO X sounded really good in there - it can get very loud in such a small space, no doubt about that.
> 
> ...


 
 actually yes i am, but i need to know how the bass would be in a car like a toyota rav4, loud is one thing but does it give a good sq
  
 i have the jbl flip 2 and it sounds bad in my car


----------



## moedawg140

sound eq said:


> actually yes i am, but i need to know how the bass would be in a car like a toyota rav4, loud is one thing but does it give a good sq
> 
> i have the jbl flip 2 and it sounds bad in my car


 
  
 Bass should be pretty good, however, not as visceral as a dedicated vehicle-installed subwoofer (I have had several installed in my vehicle, for reference).
  
 You can purchase the TURBO X, try it in your RAV 4, and if it is not sufficient for your wants and/or needs, you can return for a full refund within 90 days.


----------



## Sound Eq

moedawg140 said:


> Bass should be pretty good, however, not as visceral as a dedicated vehicle-installed subwoofer (I have had several installed in my vehicle, for reference).
> 
> You can purchase the TURBO X, try it in your RAV 4, and if it is not sufficient for your wants and/or needs, you can return for a full refund within 90 days.


 
 so is it a real jump from the jbl flip2 to the riva


----------



## moedawg140

sound eq said:


> so is it a real jump from the jbl flip2 to the riva


 
  
 "Real jump" can mean anything and interpreted in a plethora of ways.  It is up to you, and you only, to find out for yourself if the TURBO X is a "real jump" from the JBL Flip 2.
  
 Let us know how you like it compared to the Flip 2 once you purchase the TUBRO X and compare the two!
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaddyMojo

moedawg140 said:


> Welcome to the thread, @jh20001, and glad you like the TURBO X!  I've been listening to it since I've owned it, and still does not cease to sound amazing.  Just saw Inside Out on my computer/server, TV and RIVA hooked up...seriously good times.  Pixar does like to make their childrens films very adult-themed though, my goodness!
> 
> Enjoy your TURBO X!


 

 Actually, when I watch some of Pixar films with my 11 year old, I notice the adult themes that run throughout the movies.  I think most of the comments go over her head, although less of them than I probably think. 
  
 I do have a question about the Turbo X.   In one of the reviews I read on Head-fi by Twister6, he references that the RVIA as an inside speaker and I am not quite certain why.  Have you used it outdoors and is there an issue with it outside?  I kind of wondered if it was because the unit is not multidirectional like the UE Boom or because it needed to "bounce off walls" to give you the surround sound that you would like listening to movies on Netflix or Amazon Prime.  I own the UE Boom (which is fixed now in my teenage daughters room), and the Harmon Kardon Onyx (in my son's college room), as well as a handful of less expensive (cheap) purchases that I would sample as I travel.  Taking audio quality aside, I enjoy the HK a little more inside, because it is not multidirectional, whereas the UE seems to work much better outside and near the pool.
  
 My kids have started to watch movies outside with their friends, projecting the movie from a Pico Projector broadcasting the sound through the UE Boom.  When there are a number of kids and you have to set the UE back 15' or more, I have noticed the clarity of the sound wanes.  I was hoping to upgrade to a louder speaker next week and I have been watching the reviews on the RTX for some time.  If I cannot use the RTX outside or there are problems outside, it may color my purchase.


----------



## moedawg140

daddymojo said:


> Actually, when I watch some of Pixar films with my 11 year old, I notice the adult themes that run throughout the movies.  I think most of the comments go over her head, although less of them than I probably think.
> 
> I do have a question about the Turbo X.   In one of the reviews I read on Head-fi by Twister6, he references that the RVIA as an inside speaker and I am not quite certain why.  Have you used it outdoors and is there an issue with it outside?  I kind of wondered if it was because the unit is not multidirectional like the UE Boom or because it needed to "bounce off walls" to give you the surround sound that you would like listening to movies on Netflix or Amazon Prime.  I own the UE Boom (which is fixed now in my teenage daughters room), and the Harmon Kardon Onyx (in my son's college room), as well as a handful of less expensive (cheap) purchases that I would sample as I travel.  Taking audio quality aside, I enjoy the HK a little more inside, because it is not multidirectional, whereas the UE seems to work much better outside and near the pool.
> 
> My kids have started to watch movies outside with their friends, projecting the movie from a Pico Projector broadcasting the sound through the UE Boom.  When there are a number of kids and you have to set the UE back 15' or more, I have noticed the clarity of the sound wanes.  I was hoping to upgrade to a louder speaker next week and I have been watching the reviews on the RTX for some time.  If I cannot use the RTX outside or there are problems outside, it may color my purchase.


 
  
 I've used the TURBO X outdoors, but mostly as a boom box (inside of my workout bag) while I walk from workout location to my car - otherwise, I use it at indoor places such as my living quarters, houses, Head-Fi-type meets and large wrestling rooms.  All locations sound exemplary to me.  The TURBO X is multi-directional; there are speakers in the front, back and sides of the unit.  You can purchase the TURBO X, try it out inside and also outside to watch the movies.  If the TURBO X suits everyone's wants and needs, awesome.  If not, RIVA offers a 90 day no questions asked money-back guarantee.  Let us know how you like the TURBO X if and when you purchase it!


----------



## DaddyMojo

moedawg140 said:


> I've used the TURBO X outdoors, but mostly as a boom box (inside of my workout bag) while I walk from workout location to my car - otherwise, I use it at indoor places such as my living quarters, houses, Head-Fi-type meets and large wrestling rooms.  All locations sound exemplary to me.  The TURBO X is multi-directional; there are speakers in the front, back and sides of the unit.  You can purchase the TURBO X, try it out inside and also outside to watch the movies.  If the TURBO X suits everyone's wants and needs, awesome.  If not, RIVA offers a 90 day no questions asked money-back guarantee.  Let us know how you like the TURBO X if and when you purchase it!




I will. I am pretty close to pulling the trigger. I am doing a last minute search on the Peachtree Audio Deepblue2. You can make yourself crazy comparing a few different options on Head-fi.


----------



## Angular Mo

DaddyMojo,
I own both the Riva and the DeepBlue2.

Regarding their form factors....

These are vastly different from one another, for example the Riva is battery powered and transportable. The DP2 is moveable in that one can move it to different rooms in your house, but it is huge and heavy and still needs to be plugged in. The DB2's bass driver is 6 inches IIRC.non comparison to a full stereo system.... It is an excellent single box for the living room with excellent wife-acceptance factor as long as you can hide the power cable. 

The Riva I move around, even within a room to optimize based upon where I happen to be sitting; you won't be doing that with the DP2. I believe also the DP2 benefits from a. Larger room given its size compared to the Riva.


----------



## DaddyMojo

angular mo said:


> DaddyMojo,
> I own both the Riva and the DeepBlue2.
> 
> Regarding their form factors....
> ...




Yes, I have been eyeing the Riva for some time now. I read some of the reviews and Jude's comments in the Buying Guide and I was ready to go ...and then I scrolled down the Buying Guide and saw the Peachtree. You know, you can make yourself crazy reading about all the different products. And when I compare the Riva output to the Peachtrees 440 Watt and multiple speaker drivers, it does make me wonder. 

But 100%, I will be using it in a portable fashion.


----------



## jude

daddymojo said:


> Yes, I have been eyeing the Riva for some time now. I read some of the reviews and Jude's comments in the Buying Guide and I was ready to go ...and then I scrolled down the Buying Guide and saw the Peachtree. You know, you can make yourself crazy reading about all the different products. And when I compare the Riva output to the Peachtrees 440 Watt and multiple speaker drivers, it does make me wonder.
> 
> But 100%, I will be using it in a portable fashion.


 
  
 I agree with @Angular Mo that these two products have very different use cases. For home use--for general, _doesn't-need-to-be-mobile_, general home/office use--the *deepblue2* is easily the better choice, in my opinion. I've never seen the deepblue2's 6.5" woofer exposed, but I have to imagine that it's capable of seriously long excursion (relative to its size), as the deepblue2 puts out a good amount of real bass--the kind you can hear _and_ _feel_.
  
 We've replaced two Bowers & Wilkins Zeppelin Airs (previous generation) with two deepblue2's. (I haven't yet tried the latest generation of Zeppelin Air.) The only one-chassis Bluetooth speaker I've tried that I prefer to the deepblue2 is the *Naim Mu-so*, which is significantly more expensive than the deepblue2 ($1499.00 for the Mu-so, versus only $399.00 for the deepblue2). (I'll be adding the Mu-so to the Buying Guide soon, as it's our new standard for a single-chassis wireless stereo speaker.)
  
 The *RIVA Turbo X* is still my choice for overall fidelity in a portable Bluetooth speaker (when I don't need water resistance, as it's not particularly water resistant). Donald North has worked wonders with the Turbo X's DSP, keeping its sound signature full sounding even at its louder volume levels. Physics is physics, though, so at louder volumes, it's like a DSP-engineered perception of bass more than it is _real_ bass to me. The Turbo X is still the most audiophile-sounding _portable _Bluetooth stereo speaker I've used extensively.
  
 I auditioned the KEF Muo at CES last month, and that sounded _very_ promising in the short demonstration. A pair of KEF Muo's will be arriving here in the near future--the KEF Muo can be used in single-unit mono mode, or doubled-up for use in dual-mono or standard stereo (one left, one right) modes.
  
 Anyway, long story short, it comes down to use case--if you need it to be portable, the deepblue2 (which is heavy and runs only on wall power) is far from ideal. If you don't need portability, though, you're not going beat the deepblue2 with any portable I'm aware of.
  
 2016-02-29 1347 EST EDIT: Corrected information about KEF MUO.


----------



## DaddyMojo

jude said:


> I agree with @Angular Mo
> that these two products have very different use cases. For home use--for general, _doesn't-need-to-be-mobile_, general home/office use--the *deepblue2* is easily the better choice, in my opinion. I've never seen the deepblue2's 6.5" woofer exposed, but I have to imagine that it's capable of seriously long excursion (relative to its size), as the deepblue2 puts out a good amount of real bass--the kind you can hear _and_ _feel_.
> 
> We've replaced two Bowers & Wilkins Zeppelin Airs (previous generation) with two deepblue2's. (I haven't yet tried the latest generation of Zeppelin Air.) The only one-chassis Bluetooth speaker I've tried that I prefer to the deepblue2 is the *Naim Mu-so*, which is significantly more expensive than the deepblue2 ($1499.00 for the Mu-so, versus only $399.00 for the deepblue2). (I'll be adding the Mu-so to the Buying Guide soon, as it's our new standard for a single-chassis wireless stereo speaker.)
> ...




Thank you jude and Angular Mo for your comments. While I was only leaning before, I am now committed. While I really like Amazon Prime, I will probably order directly from Riva in hopes I get the most recent version and latest software updates. Since it will be for portable use, there really was no question which unit would be best. 

I also looked at the Kef Muo and noticed some concerns from Amazon. Rgardless, the Riva is still a much better choice for me. But for me, half the fun is looking to see what is out there and what other Head-fi members enjoy. 

I will post some comments when I receive my unit. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## moedawg140

DaddyMojo - the best part about RIVA in my opinion is their 90 day money back guarantee. Try the TURBO X out yourself (only you will know if it is exemplary to your individual wants and needs) and if you don't like it, send it back for a refund. Simple as that.


----------



## tkteo

jude said:


> We've replaced two Bowers & Wilkins Zeppelin Airs (previous generation) with two deepblue2's. (I haven't yet tried the latest generation of Zeppelin Air.) The only one-chassis Bluetooth speaker I've tried that I prefer to the deepblue2 is the *Naim Mu-so*, which is significantly more expensive than the deepblue2 ($1499.00 for the Mu-so, versus only $399.00 for the deepblue2). (I'll be adding the Mu-so to the Buying Guide soon, as it's our new standard for a single-chassis wireless stereo speaker.)
> 
> I auditioned the KEF Muo at CES last month, and that sounded _very_ promising in the short demonstration. A pair of KEF Muo's will be arriving here in the near future--like the UE MEGABOOM, the KEF Muo can be used in single-unit stereo mode, or doubled-up for use in dual-stereo or standard stereo (one left, one right) modes.


 
 Hello Jude, sorry to go offtopic
  
 wonder if you are aware of the new Naim Mu-so Qb. But dunno whether Qb is portable.


----------



## Donald North

A head-fier recently brought the KEF Muo to our office to compare to the Turbo X and S. When listened individually I was surprised to find that the Muo operates as a mono speaker. They have some explanation for this on their website. You need two for stereo.


----------



## jude

donald north said:


> A head-fier recently brought the KEF Muo to our office to compare to the Turbo X and S. When listened individually I was surprised to find that the Muo operates as a mono speaker. They have some explanation for this on their website. You need two for stereo.


 
  
 You're right, Donald--thanks for the info. I just read their brochure, and need to make a slight correction to what I posted above.
  
 Here's a screenshot of one of their brochures about the design choice:
  

  
 In case that text is hard to read on your browser, it says:


> *Minimal Sound Interference*
> KEF engineers also found a unique way to address another typical problem of speakers this size. With two drivers placed so close together, true stereo imaging only works if the listener is exactly in front of the speaker and over a very short distance, that equals to the distance between the two drivers. If you move further away or place the speaker off to the side, HF interference from the two drivers actually damages the sound quality significantly. In the MUO, however, only one driver plays the full frequency range while the other only plays LF and MF. Using two identical miniature Uni-Q drivers for this task allows for a very gentle crossover with a wide overlap, and avoids any discolourations.This unique setup produces a room-filling sound that remains full-bodied and stunningly clear when the MUO is placed off to the side or even behind the listener. Below are diagrams which show the directional sound limitation of a typical compact stereo speaker versus the KEF MUO.


----------



## DaddyMojo

moedawg140 said:


> DaddyMojo - the best part about RIVA in my opinion is their 90 day money back guarantee. Try the TURBO X out yourself (only you will know if it is exemplary to your individual wants and needs) and if you don't like it, send it back for a refund. Simple as that.




Moedawg140:

I called Riva Audio customer service today and found that their fulfillment is done by Amazon, so I ordered my Turbo X through Amazon and the allowed me free Prime shipping. While they may have a 90 day return policy, my hope is that I never need it. 

Interestingly, Amazon showed the Turbo X carry bag was on back order, so I ordered that through the Riva Audio website and they did not show out-of-stock. Not sure why since Amazon does the fulfillment, so I will probably find the same thing eventually. 

Thanks for the advice and the review, it is what sold me. I am beyond excited and for this father of three small kids, that is saying something.


----------



## dsticker

A couple questions about the RIVA app for Android:

1. Is there a way to make the app stop trying to interface with other apps? For example, it interfaces with Google Play Music. So it remembers the last song I was playing _when I had the app open_. Then I go to work, listen to Play Music, listen to Poweramp, etc. Many songs are played. Then I come home and start Poweramp. It's playing just fine on the Turbo X. Then I open the RIVA app. Immediately Poweramp pauses, and Play Music resumes with the last song it was playing before I went to work. I really only want to use the RIVA app for changing the volume of the Turbo X. And maybe to turn it on and off. Everything else can be done with the app I'm using to play music.

2. Are there any plans to upgrade the RIVA app? It crashes a LOT when I open it.


----------



## riva audio

Hi dsticker,
  
 Can you provide us some additional information since what you are describing is not typical?
  
 1. What Android device and OS version are you using?
 2. The reason the RIVA app goes back to the old song is likely because the other player app is open and in playing mode.  If you close the other app, then our app will not go back to the song from the morning.
 3. Can you explain a bit more about at what point does the RIVA app crash?  We have seen a few other instances where the Android version of the app crashes due to Android issues, not the RIVA app.
  
 Thank you!


----------



## Audio Addict

I just thought I would pass along how well the Turbo X worked as a speakerphone. Last evening I had a non-profit board meeting with a consultant calling in. The room had no media abilities. The consultant call in too a cellphone, which was connected to the Turbo X. Everyone could clearly hear the discussion and if I read the manual right, it interfaced back to the phone which provided an enhanced receiver when those in the room engaged in the discussion.


----------



## dsticker

Hi riva audio!  Thanks for the quick reply.  And let me be clear, these are all very minor quibbles.  I absolutely love my Turbo X.
  
 1.  I'm rocking a Moto X Pure XT1575 with Android 6.0.  Stock.  Not rooted.
  
 2.  Yep, you're probably right.  I could have sworn that the song Play Music returned to in my example was the last one I had played prior to un-pairing (despite listening to many songs after un-pairing), but upon trying to recreate the scenario it actually returned to the last song I had played _after_ un-pairing.  So your explanation makes sense.  If I can recreate what my memory tells me, I'll post a follow up.  But my memory isn't very reliable, so don't hold your breath.  
  
 3.  Sometimes, when I open the app, it crashes.  Other times, when I open Play Music, it crashes.  But it never crashes any other time (i.e. once it's open, it stays open).


----------



## riva audio

So glad to hear you are loving your Turbo X!  We appreciate you sharing your experience. Let me connect with the product team and get back with you before end of day tomorrow based on your feedback.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## dsticker

dsticker said:


> 2.  Yep, you're probably right.  I could have sworn that the song Play Music returned to in my example was the last one I had played prior to un-pairing (despite listening to many songs after un-pairing), but upon trying to recreate the scenario it actually returned to the last song I had played _after_ un-pairing.  So your explanation makes sense.  If I can recreate what my memory tells me, I'll post a follow up.  But my memory isn't very reliable, so don't hold your breath.


 
 I was just able to recreate this issue (at least it's an issue for me, perhaps it's a feature for others).  Here's what I did.
  
 I listened to an entire album on Play Music from my Turbo X paired to my Moto X Pure.  The album ended.  No music was playing.  I closed Play Music.  I turned off my Turbo X by releasing the power switch on the back of the unit.  Later, I turned on the Turbo X.  I opened Poweramp and started playing a song.  The volume was too low so I opened the RIVA app.  As soon as the app opened, Poweramp paused and Play Music started playing the first song of the album I was listening to initially.


----------



## riva audio

Thank you for the additional information. Let me review this latest information with the team.
  
 Please accept my apologies for the delay in my last response.  We were tied up at Can Jam and were working on this today.  We will be in touch soon.


----------



## dsticker

Absolutely no rush.  Like I said, these are extremely minor nitpicks.


----------



## moedawg140

_"Let's be in unison"_..._*stay tuned*_...


----------



## melomaniac

Hi all, oddball issue here (zombie thread come back to life!) - I picked up a RIVA S player at CamJam 2016, but while it works well with my iPhone and computer via iTunes, it does not accept a signal from Audirvana Plus. Any ideas why this might be? I prefer not to use iTunes and like Audirvana Plus... Insights appreciated...


----------



## moedawg140

melomaniac said:


> Hi all, oddball issue here (zombie thread come back to life!) - I picked up a RIVA S player at CamJam 2016, but while it works well with my iPhone and computer via iTunes, it does not accept a signal from Audirvana Plus. Any ideas why this might be? I prefer not to use iTunes and like Audirvana Plus... Insights appreciated...




Never a zombie thread - I'm right here! 

Congratulations on the purchase!

Maybe play with specific settings - what computer are you using? As much into will be most helpful (PC or Mac, OS version, etc.) 

I can try it out as well and let you know what worked for me, and I'm sure Donald North and riva audio will be investigating as well for you.


----------



## riva audio

Hi melomaniac and moedawg140,
  
 After speaking to Audirvana Plus support, the way to resolve this is by entering the Audio System page of the Preferences menu and disabling Direct Mode. Please feel free to reach out to us any time with questions.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## moedawg140

riva audio said:


> Hi melomaniac and moedawg140,
> 
> After speaking to Audirvana Plus support, the way to resolve this is by entering the Audio System page of the Preferences menu and disabling Direct Mode. Please feel free to reach out to us any time with questions.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 Beautiful - you are amazing, thanks for the reply!


----------



## twister6

moedawg140 said:


> _"Let's be in unison"_...*stay tuned*...


 
  
 By any chance, are we talking about TrueWireless unison of two Riva S synced together? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I figured since we don't have a dedicated Riva S thread, many Riva Turbo X users might be interested to check out the review of its little brother I just posted: http://www.head-fi.org/products/riva-s-premium-wireless-bluetooth-speaker-black/reviews/15738
  
 
  
  
 Great job @riva audio and @Donald North


----------



## DaddyMojo

I ordered my Turbo X back in early March and received it promptly via Amazon Prime. I waited until my actual birthday to open it and play it and playing it plugged in it sounded wonderful. There was a problem, though, it would not play unplugged. I kept thinking that it was operator error, so I looked online at YouTube videos and comments. Finally, completely frustrated, I called RIVA customer service and realized this should have been my first call. After two simple questions, they said that I needed to send it to them for testing, but to include all charts, connectors and accessories. 

After a few days I received an email that it was coming back to me, however I did not realize it was had to be signed for delivery. Had I known, I may have sent it to my business address and received it a few days early. But, no bother, I came home early from work next day and halfway sprinted to meet my UPS delivery man in the middle of my driveway. As soon as I could, I plugged it in and saw the battery icon light up on the back and new this one worked well. 

I agree with Moedawg140's comments. This is an outstanding speaker, not only a Bluetooth speaker, but a speaker period. I have not gone through "burn in" or tested it in different rooms yet, but I have simply enjoyed the sound.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 
I decided to keep my near field system at work simple and want to buy a riva turbo x... It's not that easy in Germany as it seems...
I am going to feed it from my Chord Mojo and I aim for maximum performance, wanted to ask if you have recommendations for cables and maybe a speaker stand. 

Cheers


----------



## audi0nick128

OK so the Riva turbo x is waiting at the post office and I will pick it up tomorrow morning. 
I was thinking of this stand http://www.amazon.com/IsoAcoustics-1004208-ISO-L8R130-Small-Pair/dp/B00CODRTNC

I think this should work, if only they where sold sperately.


----------



## moedawg140

audi0nick128 said:


> OK so the Riva turbo x is waiting at the post office and I will pick it up tomorrow morning.
> I was thinking of this stand http://www.amazon.com/IsoAcoustics-1004208-ISO-L8R130-Small-Pair/dp/B00CODRTNC
> 
> I think this should work, if only they where sold sperately.


 
  
 Very interesting.  Please let us know how it works out (with pictures would be great).  Thanks in advance!


----------



## audi0nick128

Yeah I will do that. 
Haven't bought the stand yet, since it appears they are only sold as pairs. And I guess they are to small for the Elac UB5(my next planed investment). Most likely I will buy it anyway. 
I will post some impressions and pics of the Riva turbo x / Mojo stack later. Couldn't pick it up this morning, so I have to wait till lunch break... like 2 more hours.... 

Cheers


----------



## dsticker

Show of hands...  Who has a stand for their Turbo X?
  
 I carry mine around all over the house and can't imagine buying a $90/2 = $45 stand for this (or any) portable bluetooth speaker.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, I am really swamped right now, so pics and a detailed impressions have to wait a little.... Just so much for now, if you thought Riva turbo x was loud right out of the box, you wouldn't believe the sound that comes out of this little box, when Mojo feeds it with 1.9 V 

Edit: LOL I just discovered that my phone has a master volume for Bluetooth...So the difference in volume might be not that big after all  
Anyway I will evaluate the capability via Bluetooth from scratch. 
Also I will buy a high quality analog cable and possibly the bespoke stand and then I will follow-up with a detailed comparison between the two setups 
 

Cheers


----------



## moedawg140

Here are a few pictures of RIVA from T.H.E. Show Newport a few days ago:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/806385/t-h-e-show-newport-2016-june-3-5/45#post_12634840.
  
 Still, some of the best Bluetooth speakers you can buy!


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey there, 

I will soon follow up with a comparison of Riva with Mojo against Riva with Bluetooth...finally 
The reason I didn't do it before is that I mainly use the Riva for backround / ambient music at work and for that purpose I use it via Bluetooth since I can't turn it up to 11. And it is the high volume where Mojo shines together with the Turbo x. Another reason is that I am sure that the stock cable from the Riva, which I still use for connecting the two, kills lots of Mojos magic. 
My custom cable from Forza Audio Works should arrive this week and then I will do some more careful listening with Mojo and report back.

Cheers


----------



## salla45

just received my Riva X yesterday.. Posted a review here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/riva-turbo-x-high-performance-premium-mobile-bluetooth-speaker/reviews/16293
  
 These just keep getting better and benefit from tweaking. I have them now at ear level and resting at a slight angle on some soft foam lugs I got for the ports of my X300A. It has firmed up the imaging and separation quite a lot.
  
 Am getting a far more "out of the box" sound and the bass is more defined. 
  
 This little speaker is great!!
  
 I REALLY want a 2nd one to get proper stereo. 
  
_*Any recommends on cabling for stereo link up???*_
  
 I am running via a Mojo mainly. Really GREAT sound.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey salla45, 
Great review, it even encouraged me to write one myself... Let's see how and when this works out ... 
Like you I use Mojo to feed the Riva, most of the time. 
Concerning your question about a Cable recommendation I can tell you that the Forza Audio Works Claire Hybrid improved the sound a lot especially the Soundstage widened up quite a bit. 
In retrospective I should have bought the Claire Hybrid determined for a pair of Rivas, since I am on the same page like you, thinking that this would make up a hard to beat truly portable stereo system. 
Edit: forgot to mention the improvements in the bass department. The Bass of the Riva is impressive when used in Bluetooth mode, but when I listened to a 192/24 version of Slipknots Song 'Sulfer' with Mojo connected via Forza interconnect the initial double base drum attack scared the **** out of me and I just couldn't believe my ears  

Cheers


----------



## salla45

thanks. 
  
 I've noticed the plumminess in the upper bass as really eased off as I have been using the Riva more and more.
  
 All sorts of thoughts going through my head, to stereo pair them, to connect a sub, different stand ideas and such 
  
 It is that good a speaker. Am desperate to hear stereo, though. 
  
 Those forza cables look nice, but how do you connect the "earphone" end to the Riva(s)? Looks like a female to female issue, no?
  
 Ive ordered some cheap mono 3.5m to phone jobbies from ebay as I already have some 3.5mm to rca splitters; will test it out with my single Riva and the Fugoo i bought the wife, just to see how it fairs in principle. Am vaguely worried that ill get half of each speaker working. If not, then Ill be saving pennies for a 2nd Riva asap!


----------



## audi0nick128

Hey sella45

I ordered a custom (length) Forza cable with one 3.5 mm stereo plug on each side, since I only have one Riva, yet. 
But Matt over at Forza Audio can make a Cable suitable for stereo application.
I am spoiled by his cables so I can't imagine a two channel Riva setup with a lesser cable... This comes at a price, of course, but I feel it's totally worth it. 

Cheers


----------



## salla45

great! let's keep each other informed as to how things go!


----------



## salla45

audi0nick128 said:


> Hey sella45
> 
> I ordered a custom (length) Forza cable with one 3.5 mm stereo plug on each side, since I only have one Riva, yet.
> But Matt over at Forza Audio can make a Cable suitable for stereo application.
> ...


 
 I have been messing with my "heath-robinson" stereo cable setup using one Riva X TURBO and a Fugoo. I can happily say that the Riva channel is fine; all 3 powered drivers are singing and i'd say there's a loss of perhaps 20% of volume due to lost channel, which is fine by me.
  
 Oddly the same can't be said for the other channel feeding the Fugoo; one side of the driver array is not firing, which is weird. Anyhoo... no problem for the Riva, which is the goal here.
  
 I am now going to proceed and order another Riva to get the proper stereo setup and then look to upgrade the cabling as the next level.


----------



## TheAttorney

I received my Riva Turbo X a couple of days ago and will post my impressions in due course, but I have a few initial glitches maybe someone can help me with:
  
 1. It pairs easily enough with my Dell XPS13 Windows 10 laptop, and bluetooth status shows "paired", but the Sound status on Windows shows both Riva "Headset" and "Headphones" marked as "Disconnected". And whatever I try in various setting and options I can't get round that, so I can only listen via the cable so far. I think this is more of a Windows issue than Riva's but does anyone know the likely solution?
  
 Under Device Manager, the Driver details for Riva Turbo X shows it's the standard Windoes driver, and the update option shows it's already up to date.
  
 2. The varios bleeps, voice overs and sounds effects when changing status are WAY too loud for me. Any way of turning down the volume for these?
  
 I couldn't find either of the above questions/issues in the user guide or support section.
  
 Thank you
  
 Edit: I've found the voice disable feature, which helps a bit with issue 2, but still no control of beep volume.


----------



## salla45

theattorney said:


> I received my Riva Turbo X a couple of days ago and will post my impressions in due course, but I have a few initial glitches maybe someone can help me with:
> 
> 1. It pairs easily enough with my Dell XPS13 Windows 10 laptop, and bluetooth staus shows "paired", but the Sound status on Windows shows both Riva "Headset" and "Headphones" marked as "Disconnected". And whatever I try in various setting and options I can't get round that, so I can only listen via the cable so far. I think this is more of a Windows issue than Riva's but does anyone know the likely solution?
> 
> ...


 
 Hope you enjoy the sound! 
  
 You can turn off the voice rubbish but need to install an app on phone (or tablet?) to do it.
  
 Then you are left with the awful sounds, which is my only gripe with the unit. And the voice still cuts in "Riva is fully charged" which is just bloody stupid. 
  
 I'd love to be able to turn off all the annoying sounds, but alas one can't it seems!
  
 Ref pairing, I don't know what to say. Mine works with desktop , phone's and laptop via bluetooth with no problems. but I use mine wired most of the time, for the increased output.
  
 I do have to disable the main pc driver however to allow the Riva to do it's stuff. I have mailed Riva regarding other stuff and they responded pretty sharply, maybe drop them an email?


----------



## TheAttorney

Thanks salla45,
  
 I've since found that you can toggle the voice bit directly by pressing the bluetooth and + keys for 3 seconds. This partly resolve the problem.


----------



## salla45

theattorney said:


> Thanks salla45,
> 
> I've since found that you can toggle the voice bit directly by pressing the bluetooth and + keys for 3 seconds. This partly resolve the problem.


 
 ok great! I don't care for the ergonomics at all. Could do better  - but it's a great unit!!


----------



## TheAttorney

After using the most advanced IT troubleshooting techniques known to man (pressing lots of buttons until something happens) I still couldn't get bluetooth sound to work, but lo and behold, I had a Windows update just now and on laptop restart it all joined together. It then stopped half way through the first track and, when the advanced techniques failed, I resorted to the even more advanced last resort: Switch it off and on again. Now I have bluetooth working for several minutes, which is a record for me with Windows and bluetooth in general )
  
 I also don't care much for the Riva erganomics at this early learning stage, but there's a lot to like here too. Impressions after a few days.


----------



## TheAttorney

After a bit more usage, my revised impressions of the Turbo X:
  
 Overall, I'm well impressed.
  
 It fulfills its promise of a small box that can fill a room - and with reasonably engaging sound quality. It won't replace a high end stereo speaker system, obviously, but if you make some allowances, then it does everything you could reasonably expect from such a small package. Next week, I'll be seeing other people's reaction to it replacing a traditional speaker setup for a dance class (!)  in a large room, but for now it has no problem at all with medium sized rooms, and I haven't even got to the Turbo mode yet!
  
 The surround sound is a useful option. I still prefer it switched off when directly facing the Riva for more serious listening, but in background party mode, etc, the surround option will probably be better. In direct mode especially, the treble has quite a narrow vertical beam.
  
 The Riva is extremely dependent on exact placement, which I think is by design, so you can dial in the amount of bass etc. When placed on certain deep window sill, the bass gets too bloated (a sort of Bose bass), and here I could largely overcome that with s/w equaliser settings.
  
 When I tried bluetooth pairing with an iPod Touch and and iPhone, both worked flawlessly, which further reinforces my view that Windows is rubbish at managing multiple playback devices.
 When controlling the Riva from across the room with above devices, the voice-over confirmations suddenly make sense and are actually quite useful. I'd still like the option though  to turn down the volume of all sound effects.
  
 My black version looks very smart and purposeful - nothing wacky or frivolous about it apart from those sound effects.


----------



## uncola

I just got one of these used without the ac adapter..  anyone know the correct dc barrel plug size?  is it 2.1mm inner 2.5mm outer, or is it 2.5mm inner?  I know it's a 19v adapter.. 3 amp?


----------



## moedawg140

uncola said:


> I just got one of these used without the ac adapter..  anyone know the correct dc barrel plug size?  is it 2.1mm inner 2.5mm outer, or is it 2.5mm inner?  I know it's a 19v adapter.. 3 amp?


 
  
 Not entirely sure (especially since it's not with me right now), but the best thing to do in your situation is to purchase a universal adapter pack (that has multiple size DC barrel plugs), from a Fry's-equivalent electronics store.


----------



## salla45

uncola said:


> I just got one of these used without the ac adapter..  anyone know the correct dc barrel plug size?  is it 2.1mm inner 2.5mm outer, or is it 2.5mm inner?  I know it's a 19v adapter.. 3 amp?


 
 d c 3.42a output (if that's what ------- means  ) with - outer and + inner. Any similar supply rated 3.42a or more will do, i guess.
  
 the outer shaft of the supply pin is 4mm exactly by about 12mm long. Hope this helps!
  
 Can't you order one from Riva?
  
 Please let us know if you find a solution as it would be good to know where to go if our's pack up; or would like a 2nd.


----------



## uncola

I emailed riva asking if I could buy one through their support email form on their web page.. no response and it's been about 3 days.. heh I also tweeted at their twitter..


----------



## moedawg140

uncola said:


> I emailed riva asking if I could buy one through their support email form on their web page.. no response and it's been about 3 days.. heh I also tweeted at their twitter..


 
  
 If you don't want to wait, then get the universal adapter as mentioned in the previous page.


----------



## uncola

I was worried about bumping the voltage selector and destroying my riva or losing the little tips, but I guess it's cheap enough I should give it a try.. ordered this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004I5ERUW/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 edit: nevermind, a review says the item description is wrong and it doesn't have 19v.  I'll just wait until a knowledgeable user tells me the barrel size or riva support gets back from vacation


----------



## moedawg140

You were already given DC barrel size dimensions in the previous page from a fellow TURBO X owner, @salla45.
  
 Not to put words into RIVA's mouth, but, this is the Labor Day weekend for the United States, so I would give it a few more days to give them a chance to respond.


----------



## uncola

he didn't give the barrel dimensions needed moedawg, he just measured the outside


----------



## moedawg140

Regardless, I found a standalone RIVA TURBO X adapter.  The internet is your friend - search, and you will find it.


----------



## salla45

uncola said:


> he didn't give the barrel dimensions needed moedawg, he just measured the outside


 
 sorry, what do you mean by barrel dimensions? I measured, using a micrometer, the diameter of the male shaft which enters the power socket hole in the back of the riva. I thought this is what you wanted?


----------



## uncola

salla oh I meant the inner ring diameter and outer ring diameter, that tells you whether it will fit in the plug...  most are 2.1mm inner 5.5mm outer.


----------



## salla45

uncola said:


> salla oh I meant the inner ring diameter and outer ring diameter, that tells you whether it will fit in the plug...  most are 2.1mm inner 5.5mm outer.


 
 OK sorry, I have a set of calipers somewhere, Ill try and find them tomorrow and give you an idea!
  
 It's definitely 19v DC and 3.42a,  by the way.


----------



## uncola

Thanks Salla! You rock


----------



## salla45

uncola said:


> Thanks Salla! You rock


 
 no worries!


----------



## uncola

I ended up contacting Riva again and got them to sell me an official ac adapter for $30.  I have to say the riva turbo x is the most reliable bluetooth thing I've used.  Very easy to connect to, remembers last device for autoconnect etc.
  
 It's on sale right now for $199 and the S for $149


----------



## bozebuttons

Any comparisons of the turbo X to the turbo S, I am thinking of pairing it with a echo dot ,over buying a full size echo.


----------



## eyeball

How does the sound / features of this compare to the JBL Xtreme? 
  
 The JBL looks more rugged, and more convenient since it can charge via USB rather than an ac adapter. I don't really need the supreme ruggedness though.
  
 Riva is less expensive, and based on some reviews, probably better quality sound.
  
 Anyone have both and willing to offer thoughts?


----------



## canali

2017 will probably be a huge yr for wls speakers.
 wonder if at the upcoming CES show we'll see more stuff from Peachtree etc
 ...and a release date on the new Riva wand/festival series.
 wish they had a distributor up here in Canada...would love to experience their sound.


----------



## bavinck

Anyone use this in a humid bathroom? Looking for a speaker that will hold up in the same room as the shower.


----------



## salla45

bavinck said:


> Anyone use this in a humid bathroom? Looking for a speaker that will hold up in the same room as the shower.


 
 If you are looking to take the Riva into the bathroom, have a shower and then take it out again, then I am sure it will not be a problem; if you are considering to leave it there almost all of the time, then perhaps take contact with Riva to check 1st. If the recommendation goes against in the latter case, In any case there are other great options specifically designed for harsh environments, such as the Fugoo XL.
  
 The Fugoo may not sound quite as good as the Riva, but it's a clear case of "horses for courses". I bought the small Fugoo for my wife and it's a great device too.
  
 Hope it helps.


----------



## riva audio

Hi Bavinck,
  
 What you describe should not be a problem for the Turbo X. It is splash resistant, and leaving it in your bathroom should be just fine. If you have any other questions, feel free to reach out to us.
  
 Thank you,
 RIVA Audio


----------



## audi0nick128

hey there riva audio, 

I was wondering if it is possible to only controle volume via Bluetooth, while analog input is connected and active? 

At the moment I only have one Turbo X and I always use it driven by Mojo. 
I would love to add a second one (like many others I quess), but the idea of having to controle volume on both units separately via the buttons is rather off putting... 

Would love to see an update, making this possible. 

Cheers


----------



## bavinck

audi0nick128 said:


> hey there @riva audio,
> 
> I was wondering if it is possible to only controle volume via Bluetooth, while analog input is connected and active?
> 
> ...


 
 With Mojo it is DAC/amp. With Bluetooth the Turbo is DAC/amp.


----------



## audi0nick128

I was thinking of the possibility to use Bluetooth connection for Volume control only. 

Mojo in this scenario is preamp and the amp from the Riva is still active. 
Otherwise the volume buttons on the Riva would not be working... but they are. 

Cheers


----------



## bavinck

audi0nick128 said:


> I was thinking of the possibility to use Bluetooth connection for Volume control only.
> 
> Mojo in this scenario is preamp and the amp from the Riva is still active.
> Otherwise the volume buttons on the Riva would not be working... but they are.
> ...



But the Bluetooth components on the Riva with audio in are not being used. Idk, maybe I am wrong. I just know that when using bluetooth the amo/dac/decoding all all happening in the audio device.


----------



## Live with Sound

Subbed to wait for 200 dollar price


----------



## TheAttorney

You don't have to wait at all if you go for the X's smaller, more portable, brother "S". I haven't heard the S myself, but others have said it does give a good proportion of the X sound,


----------



## salla45

Am really settling in to enjoying my Riva X on a daily basis now.
  
 I have it rigged as a 2nd system in the Kitchen which can be position as far away from the living room as possible. It's good enough not so I feel scuppered by not using the main rig (Kef 300A's) when cooking and washing up.
  
 I find I am told off more often than not for using the Kef's because they interfere with peeps in the living room trying to watch the TV!
  
 The Riva is a great compromise 
  
 And, generally, am taking it around with me, in the car, round the house. Great stuff.
  
 I thought the "honey moon" period would wear off and it would become redundant for the most part, but actually, am using it far more than expected.


----------



## Live with Sound

For me, I'm switching countries every few years so I'm looking for something semi portable. Before I was stuffing the HK Soundsticks 3 into my case however they broke. I expect the Turbo X to sound better and be more transportable too!

Glad to hear you're enjoying them so much.


----------



## AladdinSane

Turbo X is $159 right now direct from Riva.


----------



## Live with Sound

I tried buying it but it only ships to the USA? :/ That's horrible


----------



## AladdinSane

Sorry! I'm tempted at that price and for no good reason.


----------



## moedawg140

live with sound said:


> I tried buying it but it only ships to the USA? :/ That's horrible


 
  
 Shipping forwarder.  I used one to ship a Japanese G-Shock (a model that was Japanese sold-only) to my home in the USA - only took 5 days!


----------



## Level

moedawg140 said:


> Shipping forwarder.  I used one to ship a Japanese G-Shock (a model that was Japanese sold-only) to my home in the USA - only took 5 days!


 

 That's an awesome suggestion, returns could be a bit of a stickler. The major limitation is the requirement to provide export documentation, something the original shipper won't include for a domestic shipment. They may also open the package to determine its legality, something one would have to live with.
  
 That said, the freight forwarding quote for a Turbo X size package was $35 via DHL and $14 via USPS. Via USPS my total would have been $175 US ($233 CDN) plus shipping fee from Riva to my faux US address, if any. I paid $311 CDN vs. $230-250 using the forwarder. I'm not sure it's worth it in all situations.
  
 www.shipito.com
 http://www.usgobuy.com


----------



## moedawg140

level said:


> That's an awesome suggestion, returns could be a bit of a stickler. The major limitation is the requirement to provide export documentation, something the original shipper won't include for a domestic shipment. They may also open the package to determine its legality, something one would have to live with.
> 
> That said, the freight forwarding quote for a Turbo X size package was $35 via DHL and $14 via USPS. Via USPS my total would have been $175 US ($233 CDN) plus shipping fee from Riva to my faux US address, if any. I paid $311 CDN vs. $230-250 using the forwarder. I'm not sure it's worth it in all situations.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Definitely not worth it in all situations, but for this specific situation, I would say it is totally worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## Live with Sound

The forwardung service from Japan is great but the American ones seem to have loads of horrible reviews. Too bad. I hope that one of my US friends can forward it to me otherwise I'd have to pass, which is incredibly sad as I'd love to own these. 

Riva, why don't you offer shipping abroad? Not judging, just asking 

EDIT: bought them anyway and had them sent to a friend living in the USA, she can foward them to me. Very excited. Hope international shipping won't cost me a fortune !


----------



## moedawg140

Here's a campaign RIVA is having until 3/20/17:
  
 Enter to win one of two RIVA TURBO X's!
  
 Just search "RIVA Audio" in Facebook for the post and directions on your chance to win!


----------



## audi0nick128

Just bought a second Riva Turbo X for 117 € from alternate.de that's including shipping, PayPal fees and 19 % tax here in Germany 
Gonna use them driven by Mojo, with a 3.5 mm stereo to 2x 3.5mm mono cable. 

Gonna report back.


----------



## audi0nick128

Hmm got my cables today, and it's not working! 

Have Mojo connected to two Rivas via a 3.5 stereo to dual 3.5 mono and the white connector isn't working. Have two cables... Same results... Strangely it seems like the red connector is transporting both channels, so maybe the cables are a scam... Did anyone try this and got a proper two channel setup? 

Cheers


----------



## moedawg140

audi0nick128 said:


> Hmm got my cables today, and it's not working!
> 
> Have Mojo connected to two Rivas via a 3.5 stereo to dual 3.5 mono and the white connector isn't working. Have two cables... Same results... Strangely it seems like the red connector is transporting both channels, so maybe the cables are a scam... Did anyone try this and got a proper two channel setup?
> 
> Cheers


I use a 3.5mm splitter, with two 3.5mm to 3.5mm cables to connect two RIVA speakers together. 

The Mojo may not have sufficient power to power both of the RIVAs to full volume.

Try the cables that I specified first, then upgrade to a more powerful device to power the two RIVAs to full volume sufficiently, alternatively.


----------



## audi0nick128

Thanks for the input. 

I tried using both cables from both headphone outputs, and this worked. 
I probably should disable surround and test later with well know  tracks. 

Cheers


----------



## moedawg140

audi0nick128 said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> I tried using both cables from both headphone outputs, and this worked.
> I probably should disable surround and test later with well know  tracks.
> ...


Glad you got it working! Let us know how it sounds tandem!


----------

